# www.GreenLeafAquariums.com



## nate_mcnasty

thats a good lookin site props


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks, I never built one in my life. Its a first for me so Im working on it as much as possible. Thanks for the kind words N.Mcnasty


----------



## fishsandwitch

Very nice! But I have to say if someone needs a substrate flattener they are pathetic


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Nobody needs anything, these are tools of the trade. Kinda like my Vortex filter. Thanks for the kind words fishsandwitch, man that makes me kinda hungry.


----------



## fishsandwitch

sand witch mannn not sandwich


----------



## nate_mcnasty

i will defiantly be buying some stuff off this site soon i really like your regulators but i need some other stuff first


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Nate! Look forward to helping you out. Feel free to call the store should you have any questions.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Orlando -

That is a good looking site. Those regulators make me drool when I see them. I want to try out one of those ultimates one day.  

Good job on the site. It has a nice clean look, loads fast, and it has a good layout in general. I tend to be a bit picky about who I buy stuff from on the Internet. If a site is really cheesy, I usually won't do business with them for that purpose alone. My thinking is: How can you do business with a company that doesn't take their site seriously?

Bottom line for me is that I would do business with you because of your site layout.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks for the kind words Biscuit Slayer, man every time I see your avatar I get more hungry!


----------



## Vonzorfox

Nice job Orlando, it looks real nice. Lots of good stuff. If I need anything I know where to go. One suggestion though, the size of the aquascaping tools would be better in inches rather than mm. Nice site though. The layout is easy to navigate and the colors are nice. Glad to see things moving along in a positive way.


----------



## nate_mcnasty

no problem, waiting for my taxes to come back so i can blow it all on the aquarium i'm setting up haha


----------



## Left C

Dang Orlando

Your website is so nice that I just placed an order.:thumbsup: 

You have the all the things that I needed. It's nice to get all of them from one place instead of several different places.

Left C


----------



## fishsandwitch

your prices are cheaper than my lfs A plus


----------



## lauraleellbp

LOVE it! :thumbsup: 

Hmmm BaconEgg&Cheese biscuits... crap now I gotta wait till tomorrow morning and drive 20 miles :icon_cry:


----------



## jinx©

Professional looking site with something that often gets overlooked/overdone...easy navigation. roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks everybody! So many kind words
Thanks Left C your order is being shipped out in the morning.
You should see it by Tuesday. 
Thanks Jinx for the feedback
Thanks Everybody!


----------



## fishscale

I like it, clean layout. Nice work!


----------



## forrestcook

in firefox 2.0.0.14 on Mac you store is a little bt sloppy... I took a VERY quick peek under the hood on it and you're probably dealing with a browser compatibility issue. I would say it's a padding or margin issue with one of your divs or elements inside of a div. Basically what happens is inside of your center section, the left hand navigation is fine. the rest of the body info, however, is pushed down below the left hand navigation. Which is what makes me believe it's a margin/padding issue. This makes me scroll down a page length to see any of your products or content. Hope you can get it worked out! otherwise, the site looks great.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

forrestcook said:


> in firefox 2.0.0.14 on Mac you store is a little bt sloppy... I took a VERY quick peek under the hood on it and you're probably dealing with a browser compatibility issue. I would say it's a padding or margin issue with one of your divs or elements inside of a div. Basically what happens is inside of your center section, the left hand navigation is fine. the rest of the body info, however, is pushed down below the left hand navigation. Which is what makes me believe it's a margin/padding issue. This makes me scroll down a page length to see any of your products or content. Hope you can get it worked out! otherwise, the site looks great.


Intresting...

I just looked at the site on a linux box running Mozilla 1.7.6 and it looked exactly the same as it does in IE 6.x on my windows box.

I wonder if it is a mac thing or and old firefox thing. It might be helpful if you could provide some screen shots for orlando. Troubleshooting issues like that can be next to impossible if the developer doesn't have the same browser as some of the viewers.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks! I just checked it on Firefox for windows and it looks good. Im unable to check it on Firefox for Macs. I did check it on Safari for Macs and it looks good. Thanks all!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

forrestcook said:


> in firefox 2.0.0.14 on Mac you store is a little bt sloppy... I took a VERY quick peek under the hood on it and you're probably dealing with a browser compatibility issue. I would say it's a padding or margin issue with one of your divs or elements inside of a div. Basically what happens is inside of your center section, the left hand navigation is fine. the rest of the body info, however, is pushed down below the left hand navigation. Which is what makes me believe it's a margin/padding issue. This makes me scroll down a page length to see any of your products or content. Hope you can get it worked out! otherwise, the site looks great.


I just checked it out in Firefox and Safari on Mac and it looks good. If anybody else finds strange page layout please let me know. Thanks


----------



## CobraGuppy

Nice site.

Theres one problem though that i think is just a price problem.
When i click on the ultimate c02 regulator, at the bottom of the page, it shows items that says "we also recommend". It says for the Ultimate c02 system that it is $69.99 but when you click it, the price is really $379.99.

Just though you would want to know.

I was like 70 dollars for a system? D:
*click click click*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks CobraGuppy will fix asap!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

CobraGuppy said:


> Nice site.
> 
> Theres one problem though that i think is just a price problem.
> When i click on the ultimate c02 regulator, at the bottom of the page, it shows items that says "we also recommend". It says for the Ultimate c02 system that it is $69.99 but when you click it, the price is really $379.99.
> 
> Just though you would want to know.
> 
> I was like 70 dollars for a system? D:
> *click click click*


All fixed! Thanks CG, thats good stuff. Thats the stuff I need.


----------



## ColeMan

great work...just made a nice, fat order. And, by the way, your site looks great on my mac (Safari 3.0.4)...i really like how easy it is to navigate...there's no clutter, no extraneous verbiage or cliche marketing gimmicks; easy to find products in well-defined categories on a clutter-free page. Nice.


----------



## JSCOOK

Nice website ... too bad you don't ship to Canada. :icon_roll :icon_roll :icon_roll


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

JSCOOK said:


> Nice website ... too bad you don't ship to Canada. :icon_roll :icon_roll :icon_roll


Thanks JSCOOK,

We are working out the international shipping rates as we speak and will be shipping to Canada soon. Sorry we could not get it done sooner, but rest assured its happening.

-Orlando


----------



## jaidexl

Very nice for a first shot. You could probably make as much if not more money building sites as you could selling aquarium supplies. roud: 

We might have to talk business soon if my plans hold water. :icon_wink


----------



## EdTheEdge

Nice site..... makes me want to order something......


----------



## medicineman

Cant help to drop in and say congrats on the new online store!


----------



## lauraleellbp

jaidexl said:


> We might have to talk business soon if my plans hold water. :icon_wink


LOL I first read that "if my planTs hold water"...


----------



## nate_mcnasty

how do i get your site as my signature???


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Cool! PM sent..


----------



## nate_mcnasty

not sure if it worked heres a test


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im not sure how you did that But your close!


----------



## nate_mcnasty

how about now


----------



## nate_mcnasty

got it haha


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Nate! it's looking good


----------



## mrkookm

What is your average turnaround time for shipping out an order after one makes a purchase?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Most are 2-3 days. Some Xtra large are 2-9 days. Thanks Kookm.


----------



## mrkookm

What if I ordered some ferts, 2~3 days right?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You got it..


----------



## mrkookm

Cool....I'll send some support your way in a few weeks.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks mrkookm, let us know if you have any other questions or special request.

Regards,Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

nate_mcnasty said:


> how do i get your site as my signature???


I would like one too..  How do I get it?


----------



## SPC

The new site look's great, Orlando!:thumbsup: 

Steve


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM

Two Thumbs up:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp

So are you guys going to get into live plants/fish or stick with dry goods/equimpent?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

For now we are going to stick with dry goods. It is very possible if things go as planned that we will venture to this direction. For now we aim our focus on our products. Thanks Laura


----------



## lauraleellbp

Have you guys given any thought to putting together fert "packages" in addition to selling individually by the pound?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The shipping is adjusted already for this One step ahead of ya! Thanks LL!


----------



## lauraleellbp

That's not quite what I meant (I don't think?)- I mean having one separate "product" listed on the website that is a package deal with appropriate proportions of the standard macros and micros already assembled... am I making sense?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Ah I got ya! Yeah we thought about that. But then we wanted people to have the ability to customize there Fert order without paying extra for shipping. So we decided to stay with the original plan. 
Although we may do something like this when we add our new products that people have been waiting for from Europe..Cant wait!
Thanks LL!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Maybe a "starter package" that is premixed, and then ppl could add to it individually as they need to down the road?

What are you guys getting in from Europe? Any Tropica ferts by any chance?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

What kind of pre mix you think LL? Like PMDD or something.
As for our new product we are waiting for everything to be on hand so we can take photos and place them on the website, then we will let you all know 
Thanks LL for your input, please keep them coming and let me know exactly what you think we should have.


----------



## CobraGuppy

Orlando said:


> All fixed! Thanks CG, thats good stuff. Thats the stuff I need.


No problem! Glad to help a fellow Floridian.

Sorry for my really late reply lol, i kinda forgot about the thread o.o

I really like the layout though! Makes me drool just looking at the stuff.


----------



## A Hill

Orlando said:


> Although we may do something like this when we add our new products that people have been waiting for from Europe..Cant wait!


Dupla? Is that it? 

I'm liking the stainless layout tools. 

If you ever need anything I tend to have let me know, the site looks great!

-Andrew

(Might have to order some stuff sooner or later) Props for the banner!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Cobra Guppy! Its nice to see some locals around. 

Thanks Andrew I will keep you all updated on the new goods as soon as they arrive


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando said:


> What kind of pre mix you think LL? Like PMDD or something.
> As for our new product we are waiting for everything to be on hand so we can take photos and place them on the website, then we will let you all know
> Thanks LL for your input, please keep them coming and let me know exactly what you think we should have.


Yep that's exactly what I was thinking- starter package with just the basics; KNO3, KH2PO4, K2SO4 and Plantex CSM+B? You could even make an "enhanced package" and also include some iron and Excel...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks LL, we do have PMDD, and we will work on 2 packages to offer. We will try to get them up tonight. You be rockin!


----------



## chaznsc

I love the logo, who came up with that?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Chaz!
I came up with the whole thing. Not to shabby I guess I could say. I have a few logo's Im working on for the future. It fun making stuff like this especially sense Ive never done anything like this. 
Thanks for the kind words


----------



## chaznsc

what software are you using?


----------



## lauraleellbp

Sooo Orlando... when are you guys going to find a way to import AquaSoil for those of us who don't want to bite that shipping bullet...?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im working on providing new substrates as we speak, but I cant say what they are at this moment. But you will be first to know when I get it


----------



## PRESTON4479

lauraleellbp said:


> Sooo Orlando... when are you guys going to find a way to import AquaSoil for those of us who don't want to bite that shipping bullet...?


I second this..................

I also agree on the logo. You've done a really nice job with the logo and the site. I bookmarked it for future needs.


----------



## Matsu49

Nice looking site. It makes me want to buy something. Orlando your funny with your food/hungry comments.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Preston, 
We worked very hard and still going at it everyday. I to am waiting on new/different substrate to provide. It takes a long time for boats to get here so it will be some time away. Thanks everybody for the support and feedback.

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## helgymatt

Keep it up...this is (already is) going to be great!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

helgymatt said:


> Keep it up...this is (already is) going to be great!


Will do Im loving every minute of it, thanks for the support and kind words.

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

Orlando is a very cool guy! Three cheers for Orlando..hip hip hooray!! I am still waiting for my sig. banner..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Carole Man to bad I taped the box up. I cant fit the banner inside
You will have 2 banners to choose from this weekend. I will send them to you 
when they are done.

~Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

Orlando said:


> Man to bad I taped the box up.
> ~Orlando


It is, because I was going to ask if I could go ahead and get one of those 10" tweezers. I should have made up my mind and ordered them yesterday.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yeah, sorry. In fact it's already shipped. truck just left We have them in stock all the time, they are here waiting for you. One of them has your name on the box


----------



## waterfaller1

Cool..just ordered it. I just want the new tank to have it's own set, so no algae gets transferred from the ones that do have some algae.:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hey dont worry, I learned the hard way to and infected Laura's Goldfish tank.
She made me work for it..Never again

Thanks Carole


----------



## lauraleellbp

Can't wait till the "secret substrate" comes in...  

Been bumping around on your site some, and here's some kinda random thoughts...

Need smaller sized bottles of Prime, too

Need the BIG 2L bottle of Excel

What about filter media- especially Purigen, but also floss, various customizable pads

For metric-challenged ppl like me it would be helpful to have the aquascaping tools measured in inches, as well as mm

More books! Dr. Axelrod's fish encyclopdia, Aquarium Plants by Christel Kasselmann, Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants by Peter Hiscock, the Amano books I bet would sell like hotcakes... I really like most of the suggestions on this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...iscussion/64746-good-books-planted-tanks.html

Are you guys going to carry lighting? A local supplier of Giesemann bulbs would rock- especially that Aquaflora bulb we've had a hard time locating in the US for less than $50...

Lesse... what else is stuff I think every hobbyist needs...

Pythons and accessories

**Filters and replacement parts**

Is there such a thing as a reasonably priced chiller? If you techy-genius guys could figure out that one I'm sure you'd make a killing being in FL!!

NLS/Omega/Hikari fish foods

Water test kits and thermometers

Melafix/Pimafix

Sponge prefilters- black, in various sizes

Powerheads

Pond supplies I bet would go over great


----------



## fshfanatic

I once made a chiller out of a small mini frige. Drilled a couple hole, wound yup a 100 ft of tubing sealed it up and added a pump.


----------



## ColeMan

Whatever you do, keep it classy, ya know? Offer a good variety, but don't offer everything imaginable - be selective of your inventory, only sell quality products you know inside and out, and try to find unique stuff...Build a loyal client base by offering something different (yet reliable), be it excellent customer service, hard-to-find aquarium accessories, parts, ferts, etc., or a combination of both. Don't be a sell-out...if that makes sense. Just my two cents.


----------



## rolloffhill

Very easy site to navigate, so easy I think I spent to much...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks All, 
Like Cole siad, we are very selective with our product and dont really plan to get sidetracked to much. Being a business owner for 18 years, I know what can happen if you loose focus. Sure I could buy tons of aquarium crud, but do I want to? No, GLA will stay in focus and cant wait to release the new product in a couple of weeks. GLA will forever be a planted tank store, with high quality products and nothing less. So keep your eyes open for our new product in a couple of weeks..Its going to be cool

Thank you everybody for supporting GLA!


----------



## xcooperx

Ordered some Co2 Tubing and Permaseal from the site, it arrives after 2 days. Recommend Seller


----------



## waterfaller1

WOW! Ordered on the 17th, arrived the 19th..amazing! I am afraid to open it..lol. Have to go to the store & bank, you might get a phone call later.:biggrin: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!CO2...!!!!roud:


----------



## ColeMan

you've got some special back-alley deal with the USPS don't you Orlando? Seriously - your shipments come faster than any other I've received!


----------



## waterfaller1

*WARNING* the following photos may make you green......:biggrin: 






















































Sexy huh? 
Don't hate me 'cause I have beautiful stuff..:hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looking good! But..How do you make tea with such a small kettle?Hmmm


----------



## froghair

Carole, do you feel the envy? =)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

froghair said:


> Carole, do you feel the envy? =)


You should see yours tomorrow


----------



## froghair

Orlando, you're the man! I did receive everything today and it's all amazing! I even received my Amazon II and Power Sand this afternoon. What a day! Thanks so much for your patience and help!


----------



## PRESTON4479

froghair said:


> Orlando, you're the man! I did receive everything today and it's all amazing! I even received my Amazon II and Power Sand this afternoon. What a day! Thanks so much for your patience and help!


Amazon 2 and power sand?

Orlando are you selling Aquasoil?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

PRESTON4479 said:


> Amazon 2 and power sand?
> 
> Orlando are you selling Aquasoil?


No, I think he received both his orders at the same time. Its like X-Mas
over there. We will post the new products in a couple of weeks


----------



## PRESTON4479

Orlando said:


> No, I think he received both his orders at the same time. Its like X-Mas
> over there. We will post the new products in a couple of weeks


Oh ok. I misunderstood. I was gettin all excited.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando said:


> We will post the new products in a couple of weeks


He does keep teasing, though... :bounce:


----------



## PRESTON4479

lauraleellbp said:


> He does keep teasing, though... :bounce:


Maybe he'll give us just a hint of whats to come?:wink:


----------



## Complexity

forrestcook said:


> in firefox 2.0.0.14 on Mac you store is a little bt sloppy... I took a VERY quick peek under the hood on it and you're probably dealing with a browser compatibility issue. I would say it's a padding or margin issue with one of your divs or elements inside of a div. Basically what happens is inside of your center section, the left hand navigation is fine. the rest of the body info, however, is pushed down below the left hand navigation. Which is what makes me believe it's a margin/padding issue. This makes me scroll down a page length to see any of your products or content. Hope you can get it worked out! otherwise, the site looks great.


I'm on a Mac, and I'm having the same problem, using Safari browser. I can explain why this is happening.

Safari allows the user to enter the smallest text size allowed. What that means is for people like me who are getting older with not-so-good eyes, tiny text on the screen is unreadable. Therefore, I set my smallest allowed font to size 14. Any and every font size on all websites that are designed to have a font smaller than size 14 are automatically enlarged. This throws off the page alignment when the website has not taken this into consideration.

Even a person without using the Safari browser can accomplish the same thing by creating their own stylesheet and tell their browser to use it instead of what the website is using (it only replaces the specific styles listed; all others are not changed). So, for example, if a person was color blind and could not see certain colors for links, the person could set up their own stylesheet that changes the colors of all links, overriding any and all colors selected by the website.

This is a very important thing to keep in mind when designing a website. While I recognize that's not your profession (and you've done a bang up job for not being a professional), it is something that needs to be addressed as a business owner. You obviously take great pride in the presentation of your website. You just needed the information to know that your page design needs to be flexible instead of rigid.

If you need a screenshot of what it looks like on my end, I can provide it. I have to say it was very confusing to me at first because it appeared to be a blank page (unfinished website with nothing being offered for sale). It wasn't until I scrolled way down that I finally saw the products.

Otherwise, I very much like your site, and it appears from the comments of others you have excellent customer service. I need to get a couple of things, such as a PH controller and a better diffuser than the plastic thing my LFS put in my package. If your prices are competitive, I'd love to receive a suggestion on what you'd recommend.

I also want to echo the request for a beginner fert package. I'm lost in that area, but once I get started, I know it'll be easy. I simply need something to get me started. A beginners "start up package" would be excellent, especially if it included full instructions on how much to dose for common sized tanks (i.e. walk me through what I have to do for my 75g tank!). Of course, this would all be General Recommended Guidelines with a disclaimer that every tank is different so the user may need to make adjustments to fit their particular tank. It would also be great to have an optional package with any measuring spoons, cups, bottles or whatever is needed. A full, all-inclusive, fert beginner's package. Would I ever love that! I didn't look all through your ferts so if you have this already, please let me know.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They siad I could not release the product until it clears a few hurdles.
I can say that nobody else carries it and it looks very appealing to the eye


----------



## stlfishlover

Talk about fast service... I ordered a drop checker and a fert bottle Monday morning and it was at my door yesterday (Wed)! I love it when glass stuff arrives well packed and unbroken too. :biggrin: Many thanks, Orlando, and you'll definitely get my business again!


----------



## adamprice271

Figured I would check out the site(probably be getting some sort of Co2 in the next few months) and I'll for sure support a member of this site who is nice, prompt, and funny. The site was super easy to navigate, and the layout was so smooth and simple, my grandma who has never touched a computer, could order me stuff if I got her there. The only things I saw were gramatical errors, so here they are(and yes, i read it ALL) 


In your gallery, you have "this" written twice. 

"increasing the saturation CO2 in the aquarium ecosystem"-shouldn't it be saturated?

"Complete CO2 Systems with our unparalled CO2 Regulators" - should be unparalleled Regulators


Hope that helps

Adam


----------



## rolloffhill

Excellent service, thanks again Orlando!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

adamprice271 said:


> Figured I would check out the site(probably be getting some sort of Co2 in the next few months) and I'll for sure support a member of this site who is nice, prompt, and funny. The site was super easy to navigate, and the layout was so smooth and simple, my grandma who has never touched a computer, could order me stuff if I got her there. The only things I saw were gramatical errors, so here they are(and yes, i read it ALL)
> 
> 
> In your gallery, you have "this" written twice.
> 
> "increasing the saturation CO2 in the aquarium ecosystem"-shouldn't it be saturated?
> 
> "Complete CO2 Systems with our unparalled CO2 Regulators" - should be unparalleled Regulators
> 
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Adam



Thank You Adam!  People like you make us look so much better! Thank you very much. They are fixed now, so let me know if you see anything else. Tell your G-Ma she can shop with us anytime

~ Orlando GLA


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

rolloffhill said:


> Excellent service, thanks again Orlando!!


Thank you very much, you have been a real pleasure to deal with


----------



## adamprice271

Werd, glad I could help. Now, I'm just waiting to start my new job in a few weeks...then I'll be all over it. Best of luck with your business, it's looking great. My Dad and I are in the middle of starting our new one(I like yours more though, we are in the custom kitchen and bath industry).

Adam


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

adamprice271 said:


> Werd, glad I could help. Now, I'm just waiting to start my new job in a few weeks...then I'll be all over it. Best of luck with your business, it's looking great. My Dad and I are in the middle of starting our new one(I like yours more though, we are in the custom kitchen and bath industry).
> 
> Adam


Man..I need a new kitchen and bath I wish you lived in Florida Thanks again Adam..


----------



## waterfaller1

More praise goes to Orlando and Green Leaf Aquariumsroud: roud: roud: roud: roud: 
I ordered another PH probe from him as we were having issues with the one we got. He shipped us a new one..free of charge. And, I ordered a drop checker..sexy little thing it is, and it came in one piece, neatly wrapped. And best of all, I ordered these things right before a holiday weekend, and they arrived TODAY!! Amazing fast and wonderful service, thanks Orlando!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You bet Carole
Dont let your dog chew it up!  Enjoy your new DC and probe


----------



## Complexity

Orlando (or anyone who can answer my question), what's the real difference between the two PH Controllers you have for sale? One is quite a bit more expensive.

My regulator is a Milwaukee MA957. I'm leaning toward the Milwaulkee pH controller, as well, so they'd match, but that's not the most intelligent way to make a decision.

Instead, I'd like to know which one is indeed better, and _why_ one is considered better than the other one.

Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The PH-201 measures 0.00 decimal point, 
Milwaukee measures 0.0 decimal point.
Hope this helps. That's the only real difference, considering they both do the same thing. One is just more accurate than the other.


----------



## fshfanatic

Orlando, if you treat all your customers the way I was treated, you are destined fro great success. You business ethics are bar none. 

BTW - I am saving to get a new reg and #5 can. You better give me a good deal when I order it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You got it!


----------



## Complexity

Orlando said:


> The PH-201 measures 0.00 decimal point,
> Milwaukee measures 0.0 decimal point.
> Hope this helps. That's the only real difference, considering they both do the same thing. One is just more accurate than the other.


Yes, that does help. Thanks!

Just one more question... Is there any reason I would need greater accuracy than 0.0 decimal point? If I'm understanding correctly, it would be the difference between reading 7.85 pH and 7.9 pH, right? Under what circumstances would the greater accuracy truly be a necessity?


----------



## ColeMan

When's the new "product" coming out Orlando?! I think we're all quite excited to see what in the world it could be! :bounce:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Complexity said:


> Yes, that does help. Thanks!
> 
> Just one more question... Is there any reason I would need greater accuracy than 0.0 decimal point? If I'm understanding correctly, it would be the difference between reading 7.85 pH and 7.9 pH, right? Under what circumstances would the greater accuracy truly be a necessity?


Its not totally necessary, its just a matter of how you personally want your controller to read. They both get the job done and do the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

ColeMan said:


> When's the new "product" coming out Orlando?! I think we're all quite excited to see what in the world it could be! :bounce:


Its coming I promise, you know the best things come to those who wait.. I cant wait!!! You will be the first to know Cole!


----------



## Complexity

Okay, I think I understand. Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Complexity said:


> Okay, I think I understand. Thanks!


Thanks Complexity If you have any other questions just let us know


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi Orlando, I received my shipment of dry ferts yesterday! FASTest shipping as always. Will you be available today for "Carole's Consultation Hour"?:biggrin:


----------



## resowner92

i had to see what all the excitement was about so, I ordered a bunch of ferts and cant wait to get them:icon_bigg :icon_bigg


----------



## ColeMan

I want to order somehting else from Orlando now...you guys are making me jealous! Let's see...I could probably use some iron...oooh, and some aquascaping tools...I think I'm going to go shopping!


----------



## lauraleellbp

<< waiting oh so patiently on this new substrate "no one else has" :biggrin:


----------



## resowner92

got my ferts today!!!!!!!!!!! That was really fast i cant be anymore excited thanks orlando!


----------



## Idontknowplants

Your dry ferts don't have copper right?


----------



## resowner92

nope the way u tell is if you see Cu in the chemical formula


----------



## Idontknowplants

Thanks Res. I got kinda of scared for a second, I ordered the same day you did, all excited to get it then I forgot about my new cherries. I heard great things and decided I needed to buy some before my next fert day.


----------



## resowner92

actually i was just reading an article on planetinverts about this and learned the the plantex CSM+B does contain copper


----------



## ColeMan

So...applause for Orlando and Green Leaf once again! My highest laudations! 

Here's the deal...I noticed a mysterious leak in my bubble counter, which I thought may have been caused from an improperly seated o-ring (see this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/67543-mysterious-loss-liquid-bubble-counter.html)...I get an e-mail telling me my paypal order has shipped, and I'm thinking "what the hell did i order from paypal?" It's orlando, sending me a new bubble counter. It's like having an equipment fairy watching over all my tank, magically delivering new parts if there's even the slightest inkling one may be faulty. Words don't capture my gratitude here; maybe this icon will do the trick: :thumbsup: Nope. Oh well.


----------



## waterfaller1

That is awesome! Too bad everyone in business couldn't take a clue from someone with ethics like Orlando has. They would see that little details ,and giving something free sometimes, brings great rewards in the form of loyal customers who spread the good word. Hats off to you Orlando, you are a gem!roud:


----------



## nate_mcnasty

i wish i had the money for a reg right now so i can be apart of this great customer service 
i forgot that you sold drop checkers and now i'm waiting for one from hongkong  i wish i would have been smarter i might just buy one from you and sell the one i get in the mail


----------



## ColeMan

hey - orlando's got less expensive regulator options now as well, just in case you're interested...though,, if i know you nate, you'll probably wait until you can get one of the nicer ones! Orlando told me earlier that the new bubble counters he'll be using have built in clippard check valves...awesome! can't wait! (never thought I'd be excited by a check valve - don't tell anybody).


----------



## ganotisim

I'm currently deployed on my 4th tour in Iraq and decided to convert my 55g into a planted tank. In preparation for my arrival, I stumble on the site in search for some equipment. I didn't know this GLA (Green Leaf Aquauriums) was new until I found this thread. My wife told me I have a package from GLA and I was surprised to have it come in that quick. (2-3 days)

Thanks, Orlando!


----------



## nate_mcnasty

you now m too well cole  i'll try to get the one your talking about


----------



## ColeMan

from what I understand, all of the regulators (or my guess is the two upper-end regulators, the ones orlando builds, so no the milwaukee, etc) will feature this new, improved bubble counter, so no need to special request.


----------



## nate_mcnasty

i plan to get the ultimate reg i can't wait till i can afford it


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks everybody. We strive to make you guys and gals happy
Tonight we have added a new controller to the store. It will be added 
to the Ultimate Co2 set. The American Marine controller (Pinpoint)
will be replacing the PH-201 in the Ultimate package. We still have the PH-201
but due to it being shipped from Germany availability is hard and so is communication. 
Also there are a few new things in the works as far as a New Liquid Fert and Glassware that is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Its going to be very cool to be the exclusive dealer of these fine products.
Thank's to everybody who has supported GLA.
Most of all, Thank You Planted Tank for being so supportive in our endeavour.

~ Best Regards, GLA!


----------



## waterfaller1

Suction cups received! Thank you so much O & L!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## macclellan

Orlando said:


> Also there are a few new things in the works... Glassware that is due to arrive in a couple of weeks. Its going to be very cool to be the exclusive dealer of these fine products.


Hmmm, I was about to place an order...Now I have to wait a few weeks and get it all at once. :fish:


----------



## ganotisim

Orlando,

Just wondering if you'll have a newsletter. I'd like to know when you have new items or even deals. I'm anxious to see the new glassware!

Semper Fi,

Mike


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Mike

Yes we are working on a couple of different newsletter ideas/email updates. Trying to find an eco way of doing things like this is hard
We are just as anxious as you are Mike, Glassware should be here 2 Thursdays from now. We will keep everybody posted! 
Thanks Mike and everybody on PT!

~ O @ GLA!


----------



## baz

Hi Orlando - I placed a small order with you last Saturday morning 6/14 and received the package on Monday 6/16. That was amazingly quick service. Thank you!


----------



## fishsandwitch

Orlando said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Yes we are working on a couple of different newsletter ideas/email updates. Trying to find an eco way of doing things like this is hard
> We are just as anxious as you are Mike, Glassware should be here 2 Thursdays from now. We will keep everybody posted!
> Thanks Mike and everybody on PT!
> 
> ~ O @ GLA!


yahoo groups. make a group called green leaf aquariums newsletter


----------



## markalot

Hi Orlando,

I bought a regulator kit off of you a while back and it's been perfect! I really like the site, very easy to navigate and sharp looking.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Baz! Glad it arrived on time! 

Thanks Mark for the kind words, happy to see all is working solid, if you need anything or have questions just drop me a line.


----------



## waterfaller1

fishsandwitch said:


> yahoo groups. make a group called green leaf aquariums newsletter


Oh please don't do that. I finally deleted my account with yahoo, and will never be able to register as long as my e-mail address is the same. I got tired of the spam e-mail.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

No worries Carole! We are working on a true news letter as soon as our writer gets back into town. We should be able to get things running very soon. Thank's All!


----------



## lauraleellbp

Any word yet on that substrate?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

lauraleellbp said:


> Any word yet on that substrate?


Soon, our product is due in 10-12 weeks (Boat Time).
Substrate is coming via sea freight.
There are some new things coming next week though, so keep your eyes open.  Thanks LL,,,

- GLA


----------



## Ishar

*Review: Green Leaf Aquariums*

NOTE: This is going to be lengthy as I am going to tell my personal experience (a slightly condensed version) so you can get a feel for exactly how this company acted and worked with me.

I have been looking into setting up Pressurized CO2 lately, and finally took the plunge today. I purchased the complete system, and I will adapt it to a paintball CO2 tank once I get it.

Anyways, I was looking at Rex Grigg's regulator, and found it to be pricy, but heard many good reviews about it, so it is perhaps worth the extra money. However I eventually stumbled upon Green Leaf Aquariums. They had a good deal on the , complete with a solenoid and bubble counter. While these are not essential, they will make my first pressurized experience go much more smoothly, and help prevent me from making some mistakes for my first try.

I wanted to order the regulator, the Diffuser 3000 and a set of dry ferts. This company states "we can ship to Canada upon special request, please contact us for shipping charges and detailed order information." So email them I did.

_Four minutes_ later I had an email saying that shipping to Canada would be no problem except for the dry ferts. Due to people making bombs with ferts customs would stop my purchase at the border. Well that sucks for me, but it is still a good deal on a good regulator. So I emailed back saying I would like to buy the regulator and diffuser only. _Eight minutes_ later they replied saying they would have a total ready for me in about five minutes, including the cost for shipping. _Seven minutes_ later I had an email telling me my total- which came to $142 USD shipped. Pretty darn good I'd say! In that email they said that if I wanted they could ship it out the next morning. Fantastic! 

I emailed them back, inquiring about how I would pay- would they send me an invoice? Would I go through the website? _Four minutes_ later I had an email with an email address in it, to which I was to send the payment through paypal. I thought that was a bit shady, but I checked the address out and they were a certified vendor with a good rating- good enough for me







.

Done. It took a total of two hours or so, including a lot of time for me to go soak some soil substrate and research all of this stuff between my sending emails. They responded faster than I did!! haha. 

I am unsure of whether I will receive a tracking number or not as of right now, but I sent an email, and I am sure they will reply







. It will ship out tomorrow morning, and once I receive my order I will let you know how it was packed, shipped, and how long it took. All in all, so far this has been an amazingly positive experience for me, and I know I will shop there again if I ever need anything else.


----------



## Ishar

Hahaha. I just got another email from them- here is what was said 



> Your order is boxed already for ship. I gave you more than enough co2 tubing, like 15 feet or so. You will find everything inside the box
> with the regulator. We packed it like a baby. Enjoy, and thanks again.


I am amazed at the response and action time of this company, as well as more than impressed with the friendly and helpful customer service.


----------



## Ozymandias

ya Orlando (the owner and operator) is really good when it comes with this stuff, he is often on this forum too. he is really one of the three people i think are the best when it comes to CO2 stuff


----------



## jjp2

I was impressed by how fast they processed and shiped my fert order. I ordered on a Friday and got them on Monday. 

Really amazing.


----------



## Ishar

To confirm the first post, I received my tracking number already. Now the wait for international shipping, and the hoping that customs keeps their paws off my package.


----------



## fshfanatic

I am sure you will be happy. They are top notch when it comes to service and pricing.


----------



## Momotaro

Merged Ishar's review thread into this thread.

While we don't allow vendor reviews here on TPT, we'll merge the review into this thread this time.


----------



## A Hill

Orlando, Its great to hear everything is going well:thumbsup: 

Just a suggestion, on the fert pictures It would be neat if you took a picture of one (just the white powder) and then made that the white background behind the GLA logo and name of fert.

I'm also very interested in the new products!

-Andrew

PS(you didn't put Rex's guide on the links page yet?:icon_eek: shame shame lol!)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

A Hill said:


> Orlando, Its great to hear everything is going well:thumbsup:
> 
> Just a suggestion, on the fert pictures It would be neat if you took a picture of one (just the white powder) and then made that the white background behind the GLA logo and name of fert.
> 
> I'm also very interested in the new products!
> 
> -Andrew
> 
> Thats a good idea Andrew, we have quite a bit of new things happening next week so when we update the site I will push for your idea on the fert page. Thanks Andrew:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Check out the latest folks!
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/index.html


----------



## Complexity

Very nice! Getting all the fancy stuff! :biggrin:

I just got a double drop checker from the swap-n-shop here, and while tomorrow will probably be my first real day to test it out (I have your reactor running tonight! ), I like the idea of having the ability to have a color comparison. Lighting of all kinds changes colors with yellow and blue being most commonly affected. With the double check, I can tell if it's the right color or not no matter what the lighting.

Will you have the second fluid (the one that's not supposed to change colors)? I was wondering where I'd get more when I ran out of what I have now.


----------



## PRESTON4479

Orlando said:


> Check out the latest folks!
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/index.html


A great site that is only getting better!

Orlando,

I didn't plan on buying the regulator new but it looks like I can't find it any other way. So as soon as I have the money I will be ordering.

Thanks


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Brian..If you have questions on anything dont hesitate to ask. Next week we have even more cool stuff on the way 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Orlando -

The site looks great man! If you ever get out of selling planted tank components, you have a future with building sites. Very nice ecommerce site, and I can honestly say I have seen (and fixed) a lot. I have worked with several hosting companies over the last 9 years as a sys admin/engineer.

Good job!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Biscuit slayer

We do try our best to bring quality planted tank products to you guys and not a bunch of snake oil.
Next week we have more new product coming out that is new to the US. This will be a huge hit in the US, its new and I myself cant wait to get my mitts on my very own. I wish I could show you guys the pics........
But I think I will wait it out till its all in. Thank again everybody for the kind words and support.


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi Orlando. I just took a look at your website again. I see you have lots of new goodies. That double check drop checker looks cool, as well as the Cal-Aqua glass pipes. If you use the glass pipes, do you have to worry about baby shrimp going into your filter?


----------



## cah925

Whoa, you got some new toys for us to play with!


----------



## Naja002

I placed an order for some wonder-gro tabs--looking to check those out from what I've been reading.....

But mainly I wanted to let you know that a couple of hrs or so before I place the order--most of you site was down and would not respond. I got to the homepage NP, but then none of the links would respond. It would sit for a bit and then display the IE cannot display this page thing. I tried probably half the pages. I wasn't having any issues with any other site, so I assume it was on your end.

Could have been a fluke thing, but thought I would give you a heads up! :thumbsup:

Question: How do you ship a simple root tabs order: USPS, UPS, Fedex, etc? Do You send email notification and tracking number?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Carole!
The slits in the pipes are very narrow, I would think shrimp would find there way in there some how. I love opening my filters to find hundreds of baby and adult shrimp in there. They seem to love the current. Its like a breeding box for me. 

Naja,

We were updating a few things, and at times the site was off. It was only for an hour at the most. Sorry for the inconvieniance. We did see your order and its been shipped. All orders big or small are shipped USPS Priority mail.


----------



## MedRed

I just ordered 3 of the drop checkers. Should be awesome! does the 13mm inline diffusor work on 5/8" hoses?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Medred!

13mm will not work with 5/8". I hope they are thinking of manufacturing a large inline diffuser. They take a long time to make being that they are hand blown by 3 guys. They do use the finest grade glass I have ever seen. Its something I will mention to them and see if its possible to do for 5/8".


----------



## ashappar

I recently got a custom regulator and some ferts, the order fulfillment time and communication was excellent! best of luck on your business future, Orlando.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks ashappar! 

Its been a pleasure custom building for you. 

Best Regards, Orlando


----------



## ganotisim

I couldn't be any happier. When Orlando first announced new glassware coming in, it must've been the two longest weeks that went by for me. I was really anxious to see what was coming up. I was "window" shopping online only to find the item I wanted was out of stock.

It's like Orlando read my mind... great timing!

Can't wait to get back home to my glassware.
Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## nate_mcnasty

orlando is such a great guy!!! i will always suggest his products!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Mike! Be careful over there....And thank you for your support, you sure have mine..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

nate_mcnasty said:


> orlando is such a great guy!!! i will always suggest his products!!


Thanks for the cool fans Nate!


----------



## nate_mcnasty

no problem always willing to help


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Once I have them hooked up to the stand I will post pics for you. Thanks again Nate!


----------



## MedRed

just got my drop checkers in today. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how you do it... but you're shipping is always super fast!


----------



## nate_mcnasty

awesome i hope it works out for you


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

MedRed said:


> just got my drop checkers in today. Awesome!!!!!!!!!!! I don't know how you do it... but you're shipping is always super fast!




Sweet! Those Dc are really nice.. The bottles they come with do make it easy to fill compared to just pouring it in.. Enjoy..

Regards, Orlando


----------



## MedRed

wow... all I have to say is quality! Everything from the packaging to the bottles the solution came in are super quality. no more 4dkh solution, no more deciding how many drops of ph solution i'm going to use this time, no more pipettes,no more snaking the pipette into the drop checker to try to fill it up, no more trying to figure out if the drop checker is too blue or too yellow, no more ugly red sea drop checkers that do show you the right color...The little plug that blocks up the reference solution is a nice touch... keeps duckweed out of it in my nano tank. I might have to replace the rest of my drop checkers now! Thanks again Orlando!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks MedRed! Im glad its working out well for you..


----------



## resowner92

hey orlando when is the new sub supposed to be commin?


----------



## waterfaller1

I received my back-up diffusor yesterday Orlando, thank you!
It's so nice to have the tiny bubbles again, and a clean diffusor. I recommend this to anyone using a glass diffusor. Get a second one so you can swap them out and clean it well. You were right too Orlando, I just slipped the end of the airline tubing in a glass of warm water for a few minutes and it slid right over the new diffusor with ease!:thumbsup: :icon_cool


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

No problem Carole!  Glad I could help..

- Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

Woot...sexy...:icon_cool ...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/c...iffusers-green-leaf-aquariums.html#post631899


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yes it is very, very cool. We have a new In-line diffuser coming in on Monday that is the same thing only much larger (17mm/5/8"). This will be the coolest glass diffuser there is. Truly a magnificiant piece of glass.


----------



## Complexity

I have to also compliment them for their superb service with Orlando being a fantastic help.

I wanted to start with dry ferts, but didn't know what to get or how much to dose. I needed to start the ferts very quickly and didn't have a lot of time to do the research that would get me started. So I PMed Orlando, asking him to just tell me what to get. He told me the ferts I needed and pointed me to a thread that listed how much to use. A few PMs later, he confirmed that I had ordered everything I needed, at which point I placed my order.

When I got my box, I rummaged all through the peanuts for the new goodies! Got everything out and put on a table, and then I used each piece as I had time.

Somewhere around 1-2 weeks later, I suddenly realized that I didn't have the permaseal I had ordered. So I PMed Orlando, and through our discussion, it was pretty clear to me that I most likely threw the permaseal away with the packaging.

Next thing I knew, Orlando was wanting my address again to ship me a new one! I even told him he could wait until I placed another order to avoid added shipping charges, but nope. A couple of days later, I had a new permaseal in my mailbox!

Working with Orlando reminds me very much of having the help of a good LFS. You come in, ask questions, get good advice, and come home with what you needed. And when something goes wrong, they care more about their service in taking care of you. The only difference is that I save gas money, can place my order in pajamas, and it arrives at my house so I don't have to lug it around in my car.

Oh, and given the times in which Orlando has answered my PMs (some in the very wee hours of the morning), you get all that service 24/7.

Orlando, I have to compliment and thank you for your excellent service. I can't imagine how you keep up with it so fast, but I appreciate that you do. And thanks again for sending me the new permaseal. :smile:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Vicki! Im glad you have your seal  That thing will last you a lifetime.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## adamprice271

I was just daydreaming again, browsing over your site, and good lord, I cannot wait to order some goodies within the next month or so. Our store is still under construction so I work but no pay yet. Just wanted to check in and say everything looks great, glad its all working so well for you! I'll be ordering the choice Co2 system in the next few weeks or so...2 if I can  hopefully i'll be talking to you soon Orlando.

Adam


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Adam! We have a few new things coming in on Monday. New Cal Aqua 17mm or 5/8" Inline Hand blown glass diffuser. Also check out the Ideal regulator. Picture attached

Note: The Clippard Check Valve under the bubble counter and Burkert Solenoid. 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## MedRed

Good grief Orlando... I just bought new diffusors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grumble, grumble. Looks like those are going straight to the swap n shop before I even open them... lol.

On a side note... you should make your sig a hyperlink and put a link to your store in your profile as well. I was frantically trying to get to green leaf through your post/profile and your sig pulled a Doby on Platform 9 3/4 and I hit my head!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

LOL! Thanks MedRed!
Check out this cool video...FYI the 17mm or 5/8 version will be in stock by Monday!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6629291369352904665&hl=en

Note! I did not take this video, a friend from APC emailed it to me


----------



## MedRed

MUST HAVE CAL AQUA DIFFUSER. I'm going to need atleast two... i'm debating on if some of my lessor tanks are deserving.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

MedRed said:


> Good grief Orlando... I just bought new diffusors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grumble, grumble. Looks like those are going straight to the swap n shop before I even open them... lol.
> 
> On a side note... you should make your sig a hyperlink and put a link to your store in your profile as well. I was frantically trying to get to green leaf through your post/profile and your sig pulled a Doby on Platform 9 3/4 and I hit my head!


Thanks Med! I think its fixed now! Thanks for the heads up 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM

That was a very good video Orlando!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

It is cool  But I did not take the video. However we will have some HD videos coming out soon....


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando,

Are you going to carry that powered fert substrate additive that Medicineman said is in the works?

If so, any ideas on how long before it would be available?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Have not heard any new news yet, but Im sure its still in the works. 

- Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Update!!...

The 17mm inline diffuser is on the website for all to see..

Regards, Orlando


----------



## ColeMan

I want that new regulator, Orlando! 

And thanks for quick shipment of the Iron, GH booster, etc. I've been meaning to buy it for a while now...glad I finally remembered!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Cole! I have an Ideal with your name on it.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando, I got an idea for your website.

What about a step-by-step diagram of a pressurized CO2 setup, explaining the equipment and options/products you offer?

I know you have a brief explanation at the top of each page, but that doesn't really help a newbie understand how each piece works together, IYKWIM.


----------



## waterfaller1

He's making videos LL :thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have invested a small fortune in Video editing equipment and cameras. So 
very soon there will be videos of many how to's and DIY. 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## lauraleellbp

ooOOOooo :icon_eek: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCryptKeeper

just ordered a liquid fertilizer bottle.. will make my flourish comprehensive dosing mucho easier!

great site.. keep up the good work Orlando!


----------



## adamprice271

Sweet, I'll be waiting for those videos for sure. I've never used pressurized before, so this is new to me, and it would be very helpful. Great idea.

Adam


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi everybody!

We now have an easy to purchase Fertilizer Package that comes with all the essentials. N-P-K and CSM+B......................
If you haven't checked it out, or if you need new stock come check us out.

Thanks PT! 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando,

What's the difference between the new package and the PMDD package? Quantities?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The new package is the individual N-P-K and CSM+B ferts in bags. PMDD is a mixture of the ferts in one bag.

-Regards, Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

I received my flattener!
Quote" Over verdent pastures and through forests of Jade, they glide in majesty. In schools of brilliance, they dance to the rhythms of life,bringing peace to all who benhold{think they meant *behold*:hihi: } Within this theater of water, there exists a world"

That's what it says across the top of the box it came in...pretty cool.:icon_cool 
Thanks Orlando!


----------



## Momotaro

> Over verdent pastures and through forests of Jade, they glide in majesty. In schools of brilliance, they dance to the rhythms of life,bringing peace to all who benhold{think they meant behold } Within this theater of water, there exists a world"


*Not* to be confused with:

_Over verdant pastures and through forests of Jade, they glide in majesty. In schools of brilliance, they dance to the rhythms of life, bringing peace and wonder to all who behold. Within this theater of water, there exists a world._

that is found on the packages of authentic ADA merchandise.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Carole!

Its nice to provide such a simple tool that you don't have to take a second mortgage out to purchase....
Im glad it got to you in time before blowing away,,

Where's my wind surf board???


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Here is something new for you Carole
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...pdate-new-regulator-green-leaf-aquariums.html

-O


----------



## lopez_316us

Best customer service!!!!!!


----------



## waterfaller1

Orlando said:


> Here is something new for you Carole
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...pdate-new-regulator-green-leaf-aquariums.html
> 
> -O


What's wrong with the one I have?:icon_frow


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Jose!


What's wrong with the one I have?

Nothing! I figure Im coming down to O-Town anyway Just Kiddin! 

--Orlando


----------



## lescarpentier

lopez_316us said:


> Best customer service!!!!!!


I agree!
It still puzzles me how fast the shipments arrive compared to any other online store,and the support is second to none.


----------



## lauraleellbp

I've got another product idea for you, Orlando; how about selling packages of the materials needed to make Mineralized Soil? Pre-measured amounts appropriate for standard-sized tanks... only thing a person would need to go out and buy would be the topsoil.


----------



## cah925

lauraleellbp said:


> I've got another product idea for you, Orlando; how about selling packages of the materials needed to make Mineralized Soil? Pre-measured amounts appropriate for standard-sized tanks... only thing a person would need to go out and buy would be the topsoil.


It's funny you mention that. Orlando and I have been tossing around the idea for a couple weeks.


----------



## lauraleellbp

cah925 said:


> It's funny you mention that. Orlando and I have been tossing around the idea for a couple weeks.


LOL

Well then I think you guys should stop just "tossing" it! :fish:


----------



## Gatekeeper

You guys are doing a great job! Keep up the great work and good products.


----------



## waterfaller1

Ok..I am ready for the big league. Looks easy enough to hook up. I MUST have one of these. :thumbsup:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html


----------



## Lnb

lescarpentier said:


> I agree!
> It still puzzles me how fast the shipments arrive compared to any other online store,and the support is second to none.


That may be the understandment of the year!

I sent an email and got a response in less than 5 minutes! Damn, I can't type that fast.


----------



## eric_c

I just placed my first order last week - shipping was super fast and everything was packed really well. Looking forward to doing more business!!


----------



## waterfaller1

waterfaller1 said:


> Ok..I am ready for the big league. Looks easy enough to hook up. I MUST have one of these. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/cal-aqua-diffuser-13mm.html


It arrived yesterday! I have not even opened the box yet.{it was my anniversary yesterday} Should I take pics of the unveiling?


----------



## Lnb

waterfaller1 said:


> It arrived yesterday! I have not even opened the box yet.{it was my anniversary yesterday} Should I take pics of the unveiling?


Actually I think you should video tape the whole thing and post it on YouTube! Yes, of course ............... It's so darn pretty! 
I wanna see. I'm just so excited for you.:bounce:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Here is a start to get Carole motivated! Oh! Happy anniversary Carole!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6629291369352904665&hl=en

O&L


----------



## Aquarist_Fist

Looks like a drug lab.^^ Anyways, the other day, I ordered a cheap-o glass diffusor and a fert package from Orlando. A minute later it was in Oregon. Don't know how he does it (even though I do suspect gators with rocket backpacks), and honestly, I don't care as long as the magic happens. Very impressed.


----------



## waterfaller1

Orlando said:


> Here is a start to get Carole motivated! Oh! Happy anniversary Carole!
> 
> 
> O&L


Thanks my friend! Look at this sexy thang..


----------



## lescarpentier

waterfaller1 said:


> Thanks my friend! Look at this sexy thang..


WOW!!!!
Just what I've been wanting..

Too much Scotch in me though.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im glad you like it Carole  They are very nice, and work like no other.

I will see about the flying gators to deliver orders faster. I know there are plenty around.

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## BiscuitSlayer

Those reactor's/diffusers are pretty darn cool. I might have to start saving my pennies for that one.


----------



## CL

Those diffusers are pretty awesome!


----------



## waterfaller1

Well it's all hooked up and ready to go for today. It was very easy to put together.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Where is the ideo??


----------



## waterfaller1

I don't have a video.:icon_redf Sorry..
I can take a pic of it hooked up though!


----------



## bsmith

The tubing on my xp1 is 16mm id. Are there any options since the diffusor inlet/outlet is 13mm?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have both sizes 13 and 17mm. 

- Orlando


----------



## bsmith

How did I know you were going to say something like that? 

Also, I like the new graphics in the banner and on the site.



Orlando said:


> We have both sizes 13 and 17mm.
> 
> - Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Bsmith!!^^^^^^^

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## Complexity

bsmith782 said:


> Also, I like the new graphics in the banner and on the site.


I like them, too! Right now, I'm seeing the one with the "grass" and fish. I think it's my favorite so far.

I did want to thank you for making it non animated, too. When I see animated graphics, such as banners, I usually end up blocking them because I find them distracting (my software replaces the image with a simple 1x1 pixel transparent gif).

I know I've had to block at least one of your large banners (across the top of the screen) and another smaller banner from someone (the one at the top, right of the screen).

This is something I really like about this board in that animated avatars and signatures are not allowed. It helps my old brain concentrate on the words rather than the constantly blinking all over the page.


----------



## Guest

Complexity said:


> This is something I really like about this board in that animated avatars and signatures are not allowed. It helps my old brain concentrate on the words rather than the constantly blinking all over the page.


You can upload animated gifs as your avatars on this site or could cause there was somone who posted the other day they had a skull and the eyes moved.. But I do agree I like his site much better now as well. I also do agree I hate going to a site with animated header images.


----------



## Complexity

Yeah, they can be uploaded and some people use them, but I believe it's against the rules. If it's just small eyes moving, it might not be enough to get a mod's attention, but if they do see it, they'll ask the user to use a non animated avatar.

I don't see any animation on any avatars because I quickly blocked the few I have seen.

I just thought I'd mention the animation issue to Orlando since I know I'm not the only one who dislikes animated banners. If the banner's animation is slow or fades in/out gradually, it's not so bad.


----------



## leemik

I just got a "Choice" regulator, CO2 checker and algae scraper from Orlando.. I'm very happy with the quality of the products delivered, especially of the regulator.. I was able to get it installed and dialed in at 2 BPS in about 5 mins!

I was a little wary because I've been struggling with dialing in a calcium reactor in my reef tank all week and I think I may just make my life easier by replacing it with one from greenleaf..

Thank you for the superfast shipping.. keep up the good work!

--mike


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Mike  Good to hear!

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

The video!!!!!!!!!
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/
It's great!!:thumbsup::thumbsup: Wasn't that song in a movie? I love it! My only suggestion would be to have the words pause a moment longer if possible, some are hard to catch..well at least for me. GOOD JOB!
are those your hands..lol?


----------



## Complexity

That is an excellent video. I wish that was around when I first started my pressurized CO2.

I had to laugh at the small tank, though. It dwarfed the cylinder and hands so much that it almost looked like a giant working on a tank! :icon_lol:

Great job, Orlando! Next, you'll have to show how to install a reactor.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Carole and Vicki 

We have other videos in the works and will keep you guys posted...

Yes,,,Those sausage fingers are mine..

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## number1sixerfan

I received my ultimate CO2 complete setup last week. First, very fast shipping. Second, Orlando responded to every pm helpfully, almost as soon as I sent them. Third, as I was trouble shooting a problem with the diffuser, I applied too much force and broke it. I told Orlando that I would have to wait until I could purchase the Inline diffuser to set it up, and he said that he would simply ship a diffuser 5000 replacement to me. Not only that, but he suggested to me how I could jimmy rig it to my filter. I did just that, and now the drop checker is green as can be! Great service!

I will be setting up two tanks in the near future, and I will purchase the same setup from you, great experience.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Also! I forgot,

I will have a new Paintball regulator by hopefully the end of the week. It will be the exact same regulator as the choice regulator, only it will fit paintball cylinders. This will be the best paintball regulator there is.
I cant wait to show you folks
New product is coming in weekly, and if you have special suggestions just let me know.'

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Stevie D

Orlando,

You might want to think about stocking the Aqua Medic Reducing T's. They are becoming popular and work quite well for smaller systems with canister filters. Only a few websites sell them, and most of them have a $50 min order. Just a thought and another reason for someone to place an order through you and pick up some other nice things at the same time!

Stevie D


----------



## waterfaller1

Short scissors man..come on!!!:fish:


----------



## deleted_user_16

great blog and site orlando. i think you should add a section labeled "New Products" so we can check in easily on what new things you have in


----------



## Stevie D

Oh yeah and how about short angled tweezers?? Would love to get a set of those.

Stevie D


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

number1sixerfan said:


> I received my ultimate CO2 complete setup last week. First, very fast shipping. Second, Orlando responded to every pm helpfully, almost as soon as I sent them. Third, as I was trouble shooting a problem with the diffuser, I applied too much force and broke it. I told Orlando that I would have to wait until I could purchase the Inline diffuser to set it up, and he said that he would simply ship a diffuser 5000 replacement to me. Not only that, but he suggested to me how I could jimmy rig it to my filter. I did just that, and now the drop checker is green as can be! Great service!
> 
> I will be setting up two tanks in the near future, and I will purchase the same setup from you, great experience.


 Thanks for the kind words! 

Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Cool, I should have more tools in a few weeks time as well as tweezers. The packaging is taking longer then we planned.

I will work on all the sizes in T's and the like...

Thanks Fish! 

Orlando


----------



## medicineman

I can smell new stuff arriving at orlando's 










It is exciting to see them reaching the other shore!


----------



## Saraja87

Oh man, I know I'm excited! When can we expect to see these?


----------



## waterfaller1

What are they? I have never heard of them. Like everything Orlando has, they look pretty fancy..


----------



## deleted_user_16

they are apparently quite good, like the pfertz of the asian market, but i'll try it out.tell me when its up, im up for a couple bottles!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They should be up in a couple of hours. I will post up here again when they are up 

Man Im still full Uhh..

Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

waterfaller1 said:


> What are they? I have never heard of them. Like everything Orlando has, they look pretty fancy..


Two bottles, one Macro and one Micro  Its great for smaller tanks and make dosing a breeze. 2 highly concentrated formulas of all the components needed for lush plant growth.

Orlando


----------



## Joetee

I bought a Drop checker some time ago from Green Leaf and it arrive in I think 3 days. Real fast and great service.
I just ordered another one Wednesday. It might be here today.
Love the site.
Joe


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They are up!
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## deleted_user_16

sweeeeeeet 

now i just gotta wait for pipe payments. :thumbsup:


----------



## roybot73

How big are the bottles? 250ml?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

500ml..

-O


----------



## Naja002

Super fast shipping as always!

Many Thanx, Orlando, Many Thanx!


Now to sit down and bust up 100 tabs into 1/4's.....:biggrin:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Naja!

Regards, O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Tuesday the new Paintball regulator will be ready 

Orlando


----------



## Saraja87

Man i would love to try that wondergrow but I guess they probably wouldn't be very practical for a large tank. Any plans to make larger or more concentrated bottles? I know medicineman used the formula for his own tanks which were 100+ gallons and he can't have stood there pumping the bottles forever lol.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im working on that Saraja87 Also have a couple of other new fertilizer's in the works hopefully they will be done in a few weeks.

***24 hours from now the Best Paintball Regulator In The World will be ready 
Stay tuned...

-Orlando


----------



## number1sixerfan

Received the diffuser Orlando, thanks once again!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Here is a sneak peak at the New, Best In The World Paintball CO2 Regulator From Green Leaf Aquariums.











Regards, Orlando


----------



## Digsy

I have a quick suggestion for your site...I ordered a couple things yesterday but once I added them to my cart and continued shopping, I had a heck of a time finding the cart again. Could you add a link to view cart somewhere in the menus?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

There is a little cart at the top right corner you can click on to view your cart contents
Is that what you meant Digsy? Thanks

-O

EDIT! I see what you mean! Done deal will do Thanks Digsy..


----------



## Digsy

Now I feel stupid. I can't believe I missed it! I think I must have ignored it as part of the banner! Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Complexity

No need to feel stupid (or that makes us both stupid) because I had the same problem. I even did a page search for "cart" and couldn't find it. I eventually saw the icon, but I agree that it would be helpful to have a link to it in the actual menus.


----------



## revernance

A very nice touch on the "We are green conscious page"

Kudos! 
Nice site. It's hard to imagine that this is your first page


----------



## waterfaller1

revernance said:


> A very nice touch on the "We are green conscious page"
> 
> Kudos!
> Nice site. It's hard to imagine that this is your first page


 He's just that kind of a guy. I am one of the lucky few here that have actually met Orlando, and had him in my home. Yes, he is as great as he seems. Keep up the good work Orlando...they broke the mold.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thank you Revernance  We do our best to minimize our carbon footprint by using recycled boxes and Puffy Stuff packing foam. Puffy Stuff has a pretty informative site to tell you more about the product we use.

Thanks Carole  You and Troy are my kinda folks 
Talk to you in the AM via tele...

Orlando


----------



## Jdinh04

Speaking as a experienced web designer, I have to give Orlando a lot of props for all the the accomplishments he has done for Green Leaf Aquariums. He is getting better and better every time with the web site.

Keep up the good work Orlando! You will be hearing from me soon!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thank you Jdinh,

That means a great deal to us, especially when looking at your new site www.aquascapist.com , I have to remember to put your link up today!

Thanks again! Orlando


----------



## Tex Gal

I received by Paint ball regulator! I LOVE IT!!!! It's TONS more solid than the red sea regulator. You can dial in you bbs with infinitesimal precision AND it stays where you put it. That was the last of my DIY. Way to go Orlando!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Tex Gal said:


> I received by Paint ball regulator! I LOVE IT!!!! It's TONS more solid than the red sea regulator. You can dial in you bbs with infinitesimal precision AND it stays where you put it. That was the last of my DIY. Way to go Orlando!!!


Thank you Drinda

The new Paintball Regulator is really cool. I plan to have 3.5oz and 24oz cylinder kits for nano tanks very soon. 
Thank you everybody

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Complexity

Orlando, you did it again. The regular stuff I ordered arrived so fast, I swear you must live in my neighborhood and just dropped it off the next day. I know you have no control over USPS' shipping, but getting things packed and on their way so fast really speeds everything up.

The Eco-Complete took a bit longer since it was so heavy. One bag has a small leak somewhere so the shipping may have been delayed because the box was wet and falling apart. It still arrived, though, and the leak in the bag has to be really small because all of the substrate is still inside. I think I'll do a small rinse on that bag and put it in first. It should be good with the other bag and the older Eco-Complete from my 20long that I'm planning to put on top to cycle the tank.

And my reactor arrived very quickly, as well! How do you do it? It got here so fast, I can still smell some of the glue! Did you make it at my mailbox and only pretend you shipped it?

Thanks, as always, for your great service. One thing that tends to hold me back from online orders is having to wait so long before the items arrive. Not a problem with orders from you. I usually end up with the stuff I ordered before I have my act together enough to use it!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Vicki! Sorry about the small leak on Eco Sometimes USPS likes to play soccer with packages. Believe me, Ive seen it. Let me know if there is an problem with anything.
The Eco will be just fine, In Fact I almost always dump the water its in every time I use it, who knows what lives in it?

I have a small mule with side bags and tail rockets. I feed him tatras and Amano shrimp on the weekdays, and flake food on the weekends to keep him slim and fast.
He does a good job at getting packages to there destination fast, but his return time is not so quick, I wonder what he does sometimes on the way back?
J/K!

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Jdinh04

Orlando said:


> Thank you Jdinh,
> 
> That means a great deal to us, especially when looking at your new site www.aquascapist.com , I have to remember to put your link up today!
> 
> Thanks again! Orlando


Sweet, thanks Orlando.


----------



## Complexity

LOL Orlando! Your mule cheats on you on his way back. :tongue:

The Eco should be fine.

Now the Eco that I took out of my 75g when I moved, put in bags, and sat on my back porch only to wake up to find that the raccoons tore open the bags and tossed the Eco all over my yard... well... yeah... I kind of decided to not try to reuse it.

Who would have ever thought the fish smell in the substrate would bring raccoons to try to eat the stuff?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Lol!! had the same thing happen to me kinda when I was drying out 1 ton of mineralized soil. All kinds of critters came and tromped all over it. They even left me a few deposits

Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

Complexity said:


> I usually end up with the stuff I ordered before I have my act together enough to use it!


Heheh...that is me too, had to laugh on that one.:hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

How are the snails doing Carole?? You better put a leash on them...


----------



## NyteBlade

Orlando said:


> Thanks Vicki! Sorry about the small leak on Eco Sometimes USPS likes to play soccer with packages. Believe me, Ive seen it. Let me know if there is an problem with anything.
> The Eco will be just fine, In Fact I almost always dump the water its in every time I use it, who knows what lives in it?
> 
> I have a small mule with side bags and tail rockets. I feed him tatras and Amano shrimp on the weekdays, and flake food on the weekends to keep him slim and fast.
> He does a good job at getting packages to there destination fast, but his return time is not so quick, I wonder what he does sometimes on the way back?
> J/K!
> 
> Regards, Orlando


I know the USPS feeling. Sometimes I'll send a package out in a brand new box and it'll get there looking nearly brand new. Sometimes I'll send it out in a brand new box, and it'll come looking like the mailman backed over it several times, then played soccer with it for good measure. I guess they have to back over it to soften it. 

They probably tried to play soccer with it, stubbed their toe on it, and then sent their trained army of ninja-raccoons to sabotage your package.

On a unrelated side note, I've now bought eco-complete, a diffuser, some check valves, and 4 dKh/bubble counter solution from Orlando and everything has arrived beautifully and quickly. I just hope GLA is around in 8-10 years when my K2PO4 ordered way back in the day ends up running out.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks NyteBlade!

We plan to grow bigger and stronger every year. No plan on going anywhere until I turn at least 70....Thats a long time 

Cheers, Orlando


----------



## emmanuelchavez

I had three nice surprises yesterday, one coming from you Orlando.
1) Snow in Houston
2) Easier than expected final exam
3) Nice package containing a regulator I ordered from you.

Just how do you get the post office to deliver your packages so quickly?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Emmanuelchavez 

My mule is very fast and I have also changed is diet to flake food and sea weed.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Complexity

I thought you had started feeding it beans to give it a rocket blast boost! :icon_lol:

BTW, reactor and all arrived quickly, as well. Thank you!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yeah, he didn't like the beans so I switched to pellet food now. Hes much faster and friendly. I also bought him some new running shoes. So...we will see how the improvements work out.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I just played with this short clip and thought you guys might like to see one in action.


Orlando


----------



## bsmith

Man I really need a couple of those things.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I use them on 40G breeders at 1BPS and my tanks pearl like crazy. Its amazing how well these gems work. A nice very fine mist comes out of the pipe. 

Orlando


----------



## bsmith

On the outflow or inflow?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Outflow  I don't see myself ever using anything else for smaller tanks, ever.

Yes, it takes a few extra minutes cleaning(soak in bleach/water for 5 minutes) but the pay off is well worth its weight in co2 

Orlando


----------



## bsmith

Im just trying to convince myself that its worth the cost and can actually diffuse co2 better then my XP1. Right now im using 2 bps in the inflow on my 37g...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

If your happy with what you have and it works, I say dont fix it.

In my 40G breeders at 1bps, Im very happy with the results. I could not think of a better way 

Orlando


----------



## bsmith

Well one BPS verses 2 BPS and no chance of any "filter farts" is very tempting.


----------



## Lnb

How big of a tank will it work on? Thinking of using it on a 55g with an Eheim 2217. 

Oh, another glitch. I have 2 2217's running. Would the distribution be more concentrated on one side of the tank? Would I be better off with an intank diffuser instead??


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Lnb said:


> How big of a tank will it work on? Thinking of using it on a 55g with an Eheim 2217.
> 
> Oh, another glitch. I have 2 2217's running. Would the distribution be more concentrated on one side of the tank? Would I be better off with an intank diffuser instead??



The out flow of the 2217 is 5/8"? The 17mm diffuser would work fine if the GPH is 350 or under. I use them on 40G breeders with no problem. I don't see it being an issue with a 55. Ive seen them being used on the big 120P's before
with no problem.

-O


----------



## bsmith

What does your shipping run O?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You can add content to your cart, then enter your zip for exact quotes.

-O


----------



## bsmith

:thumbsup:



Orlando said:


> You can add content to your cart, then enter your zip for exact quotes.
> 
> -O


----------



## Jdinh04

Nice new updates Orlando!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks J! Let me know if we worded your link correctly or if you think we should change anything.

-O


----------



## Jdinh04

Orlando - sounds good to me, thanks again buddy!


----------



## Craigthor

I will post updates tomorrow on my toys form Orlando . I love the looks of the inline diffuser though.

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

quick question though O, what should I set my working pressure at on the pball regulator?

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

8-10 psi would be good. Although with an in line diffuser there will be a bit of back pressure so just watch your bubble count as you up the working pressure.
The lower the working pressure the better. 

-O


----------



## sewingalot

Orlando,

Your prices on dry fertilizers rock! Also, I am amazed at how well the plants are doing after using your products.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks sewingalot  

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Craig, 

Hows the Paintball set up working for you?

-O


----------



## Craigthor

working great. once I get a DC installed I will know where I'm at. running ~1bps at 6-7 psi working pressure. I love the Inline diffuser, I will throw some pics in abit of the candy 

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sounds great Craig, I will keep checking back on this 

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

Heres some of the eye candy....

In-Line Diffuser:









Bubble Counter:









Check Valve:









Paintball Regulator:

















Glass Nano Set:









Thanks again LMK when some new stuff comes....

Craig


----------



## waterfaller1

Sweet Craig!:thumbsup: 
Orlando, have you thought of carrying test kits? Also, what size are the Wonder GRO micros & macros?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Wonder-Gro Pro Fertilizer Series
The Wonder-Gro Pro Fertilizer Series is a complete fertilization system. The Pro Series consists of a concentrated liquid formula set containing all primary essential macro nutrients (N, P, and K) and vital trace elements (micro nutrients), and slow-release substrate fertilizer tablets (ROOT+).

Wonder-Gro Pro MICRO+ (500mL) - Micro nutrients:

Regards, Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

O-

how do the Flo output and the Cal aqua outputs in 13mm compare? Looks like the FLO has a bigger spout. How does the length outside the tank compare? Maybe looking at doing some comparisons in my Nano one of these days.

Still waiting for the rest of my plants to arrive.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

HI Craig,

The outputs from Flo vs. Cal Aqua are a huge difference. The flow pipes have a smaller funnel compared to Cal Aqua, the neck to the funnel is a bit longer as well. 
Ultimately we plan on discontinuing the Flo pipes. They just dont compare in quality to Cal Aqua.
They are also longer on the outside of the tank which makes it hard to use for smaller tanks.

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

Thanks Orlando what I thought from the pics. When you getting some new Nano gear in I feel the need to spend again:help: the will kill me also:hihi:.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have tons of new product due to arrive just after the new year. Its going to be very cool to show you folks. But, I will keep secret until then 

Orlando


----------



## Craigthor

:confused1::icon_roll:icon_cry:roud::icon_sad:


----------



## Lnb

Orlando

I would like to order the Cal inline diffuser for my 55g with an Eheim 2217 and another diffuser for a 20g long.

Just checking the size I need for the inline. I think it's the 17mm I need. Yes? Will the flow of the 2217 be to much?

I also need another diffuser for the 20L but can't have an inline. You offer several. I can't decide on which one. I know the smaller ones are for 20g max. but would using a larger one on a smaller tank cause any problems you know of? I'm leaning toward getting a larger one in the event I upgrade to a larger tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Naja002

Gotta question: That brass bubble counter...is it the same one that comes with the jbj, milwaukee, APs, etc...or is it different?


----------



## helgymatt

Naja002 said:


> Gotta question: That brass bubble counter...is it the same one that comes with the jbj, milwaukee, APs, etc...or is it different?


I'll answer this question...
They are mostly the same, but Greenleafs has a build in check valve. Milwaukees do not (they are built into the needle valve on the Milwaukee)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Matt is correct, but they are not JBJ bubble counters. Although, they do look very similar.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I believe your 2217 has 1/2 tubing? So the 13mm is what you need.

The larger diffuser wont matter, it will just look huge in a small tank. But it will get the job done just the same.

-O



Lnb said:


> Orlando
> 
> I would like to order the Cal inline diffuser for my 55g with an Eheim 2217 and another diffuser for a 20g long.
> 
> Just checking the size I need for the inline. I think it's the 17mm I need. Yes? Will the flow of the 2217 be to much?
> 
> I also need another diffuser for the 20L but can't have an inline. You offer several. I can't decide on which one. I know the smaller ones are for 20g max. but would using a larger one on a smaller tank cause any problems you know of? I'm leaning toward getting a larger one in the event I upgrade to a larger tank.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## EdTheEdge

Just want to give a shout out to Orlando! I can not believe how fast your items arrive when I order them from you!!!!! When you say two to three days you mean TWO TO THREE DAYS!!!!!!!

Thanks a million-gazillion! Never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Petrus

Lnb said:


> Orlando
> 
> I would like to order the Cal inline diffuser for my 55g with an Eheim 2217 and another diffuser for a 20g long.
> 
> Just checking the size I need for the inline. I think it's the 17mm I need. Yes? Will the flow of the 2217 be to much?
> 
> I also need another diffuser for the 20L but can't have an inline. You offer several. I can't decide on which one. I know the smaller ones are for 20g max. but would using a larger one on a smaller tank cause any problems you know of? I'm leaning toward getting a larger one in the event I upgrade to a larger tank.
> 
> Thanks!


The 2217 has a 12mm outflow tubing so you'll need to get the 13mm inline diffuser for this filter.


----------



## Lnb

Orlando said:


> I believe your 2217 has 1/2 tubing? So the 13mm is what you need.
> 
> -O


So despite what was posted here. I ordered the wrong size ......... duh x 2! Orlando being totally on the ball called to remind me and changed my order. Saving me the grief of having to return it for the correct size. Now this kind of customer service is rare and almost unheard of today. Bravo .......... from someone who's been around the block a couple of times and not easily impressed. I am impressed.

Now how you can get a package shipped on Wednesday to arrive today Friday *WITH* Christmas day in between has me thinking that something is not quite right!! OK, 'fess up, you had someone sleigh-jack *Santa* at the end of his trip and had him deliver the package. Huh, huh .......... time to spill the beans!! 

I hope to set-up the Co2 tomorrow. Will have your video "Pressurized Co2 for dummies" close by.

Thank-you again!!



Petrus said:


> The 2217 has a 12mm outflow tubing so you'll need to get the 13mm inline diffuser for this filter.


 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The mule loves pellet food 

Thanks LNB, O


----------



## Craigthor

O-

Not even a tease of new stuff for next year? I'm suffering from GLA withdrawl already... .

Craig


----------



## Craigthor

O-

Any chance you will have them Small Spiro Diffusers in anytime soon. I want to try a few types of the Daz ones and compare them to the Inline Diffuser.

Craig


----------



## davemonkey

Just another shout-out for OUTSTANDING service and delivery speed. Got my new CO2 tank and just got it filled up today. Green Leaf Aquariums is top-notch, second to none!

-Dave


----------



## ColeMan

Hey Orlando - thought I'd swing by and say what's up. I'm itchin' for an order...The site's looking great!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

ColeMan said:


> Hey Orlando - thought I'd swing by and say what's up. I'm itchin' for an order...The site's looking great!


 Long time no see buddy!  Been waiting to see some updates on your tank. I hope your doing well and had a safe and happy holiday.

Regards, Orlando

Thank you kindly all you nice folks for the kind words and support.


----------



## Jdinh04

Orlando is the man! Very satisfied with order, great guy, fast communication and shipping! Extensive review hopefully this weekend .... 

Thanks again Orlando!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks John 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## wakesk8r

*Green leaf*

Just wanted to give green leaf some much needed props!!
you guys are great!!
place an order on monday and receive on thursday.


thanks alot


----------



## CL

+1 on that!


----------



## jelisoner

agree always a stand up company!


----------



## lescarpentier

Le meilleur!roud:


----------



## pga7602

*Black Magic?*

I wanted to give my feedback on the experience I had with a recent order I made on GLA. I think Orlando either practices black magic, or owns a time machine. The thing is, I placed my order this Monday and received everything this after afternoon (Wednesday). I know priority mail works fast within the same state, but I'm in california and he's in florida.... :eek5:the only explanation is that he has a way of seeing into the future, and knew ahead of time what I was going to order on Monday.... NOW THATS FAST SHIPPING!!!

After placing the order on Monday, I gave him a call because I had a question on one of the items. Usually when I do this, the person on the other end is trying to answer the question as quickly as possible and hang up. Not this guy... He waited patiently while I finished asking my questions and thoroughly answered every single question I had. And instead of hanging up, he asked me some probing questions to make sure I was comfortable with what I had bought. Now that's good service!

Thanks again GLA. I will definitely order from them again! roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thank you pga7602 for your support and kind words 

-O


----------



## bsmith

I can also vouch for the speedy delivery and excellent packing. I recently ordered some ferts and a drop checker from GLA and recived them super fast and in great shape.

Thanks.


----------



## sewingalot

Looking forward to my new products I just purchased from you! I had such a great experience with the fertilizers, I took advantage of the coupon and bought a diffuser, bubble counter, and more! Yeah, Orlando!


----------



## asil

*Hey orlando*

Do you know when you guys will have the glass diffusers that are currently out of stock? i need two of them. I went ahead and bought one of the spiral type but think i would perfer the other. I've purchased fertz, a drop checker, and the diffuser from you can't believe how fast my stuff gets here! You'r doing a bang up job thanks~!:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

sewingalot said:


> Looking forward to my new products I just purchased from you! I had such a great experience with the fertilizers, I took advantage of the coupon and bought a diffuser, bubble counter, and more! Yeah, Orlando!


:thumbsup:



asil said:


> Do you know when you guys will have the glass diffusers that are currently out of stock? i need two of them. I went ahead and bought one of the spiral type but think i would perfer the other. I've purchased fertz, a drop checker, and the diffuser from you can't believe how fast my stuff gets here! You'r doing a bang up job thanks~!:thumbsup:


 We are due for our container in about 10 days 
:thumbsup:


----------



## funkyfish

You guys got some great service by the way. My order was shipped super fast! I will be back


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

:thumbsup:

-Orlando


----------



## CL

What would be sweet would be some rimless starphire tanks.... :icon_mrgr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Lol!! Like molasses


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Lol!! Like molasses


put in a pinch of baking soda while on a skillet....


mmmmmm


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

clwatkins10 said:


> put in a pinch of baking soda while on a skillet....
> 
> 
> mmmmmm




Hmmm...


----------



## sewingalot

I meant to update when I got my equipment. My new inline diffuser and co2 tubing is so great that I didn't realize how much my cheapo equipment was leaking co2 until the fish started to gasp! I literally went from 2bps to 4.5 bps by just changing the tubing! Thanks Orlando! 

I would brag on the bubble counter, but I broke it <CRY!!!!> by accident. Good tip everyone - don't push too hard on the tubing when attaching your glass bubble counter - just heat it up more. :hihi: At least the price is so great I will be able to buy a new one. :wink:

Thanks again for such great service and products!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks sewingalot 

A good tip when using Tygon tubing is to soften it up in warm water first. That stuff is nice and thick so it takes some good softening before use.

-Orlando


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Thanks sewingalot
> 
> A good tip when using Tygon tubing is to soften it up in warm water first. That stuff is nice and thick so it takes some good softening before use.
> 
> -Orlando


Is this tubing like the thick nylon tubing (I think it's nylon) that they use on misting systems (you might not know what I'm talking about)


----------



## sewingalot

What is really funny is I actually was so careful with the inline diffuser. I warmed up the tubing and had no trouble. I even got bubble wrap and protected it while I hooked up the diffuser. :hihi:

Then, I completely forgot about the bubble counter and was too lazy to run the tubing under warm water. Hehehe. For what it's worth, that counter is still pretty in two pieces.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

clwatkins10 said:


> Is this tubing like the thick nylon tubing (I think it's nylon) that they use on misting systems (you might not know what I'm talking about)



Im not sure cl. Ive been checking out the new misting systems that are out and I believe they do use the same size tubing. But, Im not 100% sure.


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

sewingalot said:


> What is really funny is I actually was so careful with the inline diffuser. I warmed up the tubing and had no trouble. I even got bubble wrap and protected it while I hooked up the diffuser. :hihi:
> 
> 
> When it comes time to clean, you just push the tubing into the diffuser to break the seal and it will slide right off. Don't try to pull the tubing off from the start, just give it a good pushing in, and you will be nice and free and ready to clean.
> 
> 
> Regards, Orlando


----------



## sewingalot

Thanks for the tip on this. I was really starting to wonder how to clean this beauty.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

sewingalot said:


> Thanks for the tip on this. I was really starting to wonder how to clean this beauty.


 Tilex, H2o2 and water followed by a dechlorinating bath should take care of the grime that grows on it. Do be sure to warm the tubing up before you reinstall 

-Orlando


----------



## sewingalot

Orlando said:


> Tilex, H2o2 and water followed by a dechlorinating bath should take care of the grime that grows on it. Do be sure to warm the tubing up before you reinstall
> 
> -Orlando


Thanks for the cleaning info. As far as the other - Hahaha! :hihi:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

:thumbsup:

-O


----------



## fibertech

I ordered from you several months ago and was very very pleased with how fast you shipped. I will order from you again A++++++


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thank you fibertech 


Take Care,

Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*New!!! Aquascaping Tools...*

We have a new line of tools coming out in the next couple of days. These tools of the highest grade stainless steel. There will be 14 tools total. Some tools are still being manufactured and are due to be released soon.










































































Regards,
Orlando


----------



## legomaniac89

Oooo...shiny


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Oooh they look pretty cool.

But will they be cheaper than AFA's toold?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

These tools will be very affordable  

-O


----------



## CL

Ooh, cool! I've been wanting some long, curved scissors for a long time 
So are those tanks a no-go?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Tanks still in the making 

-O


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Tanks still in the making
> 
> -O


Will they be ready by Christmas??  If so, I may order a rimless 40 breeder instead of a 60P :flick:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Not sure of an exact ETA. Right now we do local delivery and pick up 


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## blair

Any algae scraper included in making of the new tools?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

blair said:


> Any algae scraper included in making of the new tools?


Yes! They will have replacement blades as well 

-O


----------



## Craigthor

Nice O! looks like your moving on up on ADAs tail.

Craig


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Craig 

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Orlando said:


> We have a new line of tools coming out in the next couple of days. These tools of the highest grade stainless steel. There will be 14 tools total. Some tools are still being manufactured and are due to be released soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando





We received our tools today The straight scissors that are not pictured are perfect, as well as extremely sharp.
They should be on the site as early as tomorrow. I will try to get some better pictures for you guys today 

-Orlando


----------



## bsmith

I really like the looks of those curved pincette's. They would probly be handy in the mini-m.


----------



## legomaniac89

I'm contemplating my order right now


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have a few more tools in the works so stay tuned for these  Various tweezers and scissors including a new spring type and wave type...

-O


----------



## BottomFeeder

Great news, I need some tools!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They should be up by tomorrow

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Tools are up!

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Orlando said:


> Tools are up!
> 
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


Wow much cheaper than ADA!:thumbsup:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yes they are. Not to mention much better looking 

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sense folks could not post in the GLA forum I will bring it here...

What do you folks think?











-Orlando


----------



## GTR

Sure beats the rolled up and zip tied cord I have.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

GTR said:


> Sure beats the rolled up and zip tied cord I have.


 I get mixed reviews with this, but I will provide our regulators with this as an option...


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> I get mixed reviews with this, but I will provide our regulators with this as an option...
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


Seems simple, and effective, ADA uses this technique too.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I still have a couple more chords to work with in the next week or so  

Stay Tuned.....

-Orlando


----------



## Digsy

I have yet another rave about the fantastic service I received from Orlando. I haven't made a single order in which I wasn't amazed at the level of customer service and quick arrival of my products! Thanks again!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud:roud:roud:roud: Thank you 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Church

I just got my CO2 system all setup this evening, Orlando! Thanks for the fantastic service and communication along the way. You rock!


----------



## BottomFeeder

I got my order this week two. Super quick and everything looks great!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks folks! I'm glad your happy with your goods

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## CL

I can't wait to get my stuff. It should be here by Thursday


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Lol! Any day now!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The tanks are almost done! They are are just 2 weeks from final logistics..

Here is a shot at the seem work and edges 











Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Church

Orlando, it just now dawned on me that I never thanked you for your quick resolution to my problem with the CO2 diffuser. Thank you for the freebies, and just thanks for doing business the way you do business. You've got a lifelong customer in me, my friend!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Church 

The new tanks will be in-stock hopefully by the end of the week


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## legomaniac89

Those look awesome! Are these the tanks you're using in the new showroom?


----------



## JSmith

Wow the coiled cord regulators should look very clean! So much nicer than zip ties  Now to come up with an excuse to get one...... Are the tanks assembled by hand? It looks perfect.. How cool would it be to get gla etched on the tank.


----------



## billb

The tanks look nice! I checked your site but didn't see any "Coming Soon" info. What size tanks will you be offering? Will you have Starphire as an option? Will the glass be tempered or not - specifically the bottom. ( I bought a $60 diamond drill bit and have only used it for 3 holes. I can see using a HYDOr in-line heater and one of your in-line diffusers and having nothing visible coming into the tank - Oh oh, I may have to raid the kids college funds...again. Of course if the grades don't improve it's a non issue!

Bill


----------



## Doom

Hey Orlando -

Your products and customer service are second to none. Thanks again for all your help. I look forward to doing more business with you in the near future.

Regards,

Adam (AKA Doom


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

legomaniac89 said:


> Those look awesome! Are these the tanks you're using in the new showroom?


 Yes. These are the newer tanks imported from Germany. We will have about 9 sizes. From 3-5G up to 50G....

I still have more stands to build to house these new tanks...

-O


----------



## pandapr

Received the Stainless Steel Scissors - Angled and Steel tweezers....both are great and the service, as usual, the best. Thanks again.

Waiting to see the tanks !


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks folks for all the kind words roud:

Here is a shot at the seem work and edges 











Regards,
Orlando[/QUOTE]


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

billb said:


> The tanks look nice! I checked your site but didn't see any "Coming Soon" info. What size tanks will you be offering? Will you have Starphire as an option? Will the glass be tempered or not - specifically the bottom. ( I bought a $60 diamond drill bit and have only used it for 3 holes. I can see using a HYDOr in-line heater and one of your in-line diffusers and having nothing visible coming into the tank - Oh oh, I may have to raid the kids college funds...again. Of course if the grades don't improve it's a non issue!
> 
> Bill



We will have from 5G-10G up to 50G.. The larger tanks will have tempered bottoms.. They will be ready by next Friday at the latest..
With the tanks we will also have a soil substrate to offer

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Thanks folks for all the kind words roud:
> 
> Here is a shot at the seem work and edges
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


WANTTTTTTTTTTT 













































































































































































































































































































































































....
Um, yeah.  lol


----------



## macclellan

Orlando said:


> Here is a shot at the seem work and edges


Looks good; clean edges and tight silicone work. I'll buy _at least_ one after moving at the end of this month in the new townhouse. Hopefully shipping won't be too bad out of "the swamp." Now I just have to settle on a size... hopefully they are not standard US tank sizes.


----------



## GTR

Orlando, one post says 3g and up and the other says 5g?

BTW... thanks again big time for the regulator overhaul. It's hooked up at home as a dual now and going great.

SteveU


----------



## hydrophyte

That tank construction looks awesome. I am interested to know more about the soil substrate. 

Man you must be busy. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

GTR said:


> Orlando, one post says 3g and up and the other says 5g?
> 
> BTW... thanks again big time for the regulator overhaul. It's hooked up at home as a dual now and going great.
> 
> SteveU



There will be many sizes to choose from, 3&5 are just so folks get an idea. The website will be updated soon with all the info folks need.

Im glad I could help you with your co2 problem. I get regulators sent to me all the time that folks want me to take a look at. I have been rebuilding all finds of regulators for people, as well as machining CGA320 valve stems for permanent Permaseals.



hydrophyte said:


> That tank construction looks awesome. I am interested to know more about the soil substrate.
> Keep up the good work!


 By next week I will have detailed info and photos of the substrate. 
Stay Tuned!

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Doom said:


> Hey Orlando -
> 
> Your products and customer service are second to none. Thanks again for all your help. I look forward to doing more business with you in the near future.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Adam (AKA Doom


 Thanks Adam:thumbsup:

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

On another note!

Our local club is going to take a tour of UF's Tropical Aquaculture Laboratory.
http://tal.ifas.ufl.edu/

Check out the gallery they have, its full of everything we love

-Orlando


----------



## accordztech

on your check valves, do you guys offer differnt sizes? every valve that i see in the stores are always smaller than what i need. My nutrafin co2 unit uses slightly bigger hose and all the other check valves are smaller.

on your co2 tubing, is it flexable? what material is it?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

accordztech said:


> on your check valves, do you guys offer differnt sizes? every valve that i see in the stores are always smaller than what i need. My nutrafin co2 unit uses slightly bigger hose and all the other check valves are smaller.
> 
> on your co2 tubing, is it flexable? what material is it?


I'm sorry, we only offer one size that fits co2 specific tubing. What size tubing do you have. I can most likely make you a check valve to fit your tubing.
Our Tubing is very flexible


Regards, 
Orlando


----------



## accordztech

im not sure, its slightly bigger than 1/4 its the hagen co2 system 

im sure i can squeeze a smaller one on it but i dont wnat it to stretch then leak co2.


----------



## hydrophyte

My dry ferts came in the post today. Now I can dose potassium again. Awesome!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I should have pictures of the new tanks and substrate tomorrow afternoon 

-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Folks

The tanks have arrived. I will take photos and measurements tonight and update when I can.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## CL

Are we there yet? :biggrin:


----------



## CL

A RIMLESS BOWFRONT ARE YOU KIDDING ME! AND A BOOKSHELF TANK! AND A 60x45x45!!! WHAT AWESOME DEPTH THAT WOULD HAVE! AND A 3 FOOT TANK!!!! I WANT THEM ALL!
WHY AM I YELLING?!?

there is no way I can pay for it HAHA


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

If folks want to see the first few tank pics, take a look


----------



## CL

Beat ya to the punch


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums




----------



## CL

Exactly 
Man I'm excited about these tanks! It's unhealthy!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will have a few other cool sizes coming in October. Also, the substrate will be in 2 colors and will be in ample supply in October.

I will get closeups of the substrate tonight..

-Orlando


----------



## bigstick120

Hurry!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I left work in a hurry today and did not get the soil pic. I was thirsty and needed something cold 

_orlando


----------



## monkeyruler90

when are you doing the tour of the aquaculture lab? ive always wanted to go


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This Friday


----------



## Indignation

these are looking NICE Orlando! Could you give us some idea on price on some of the tanks?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The prices will range around $39ish to $350..The site will be updated when we are done with all the fine details. I still have logistical work left to do, but it should only take about a week.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I should have pictures up tomorrow of the 2 soil substrates to show grain size and color

-Orlando


----------



## accordztech

what size is your check valve sir?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

accordztech said:


> what size is your check valve sir?


 I think you are referring to hose barbs? those are 1/8".


----------



## accordztech

darn i need 3/16

how about ur diffusers, what size are those.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

What kind of tubing do you have?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Would there be any interest in Wabi Kusa tanks?


----------



## accordztech

Orlando said:


> What kind of tubing do you have?


3/16 co2 line from this brewey store, super duper thick walled.


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> Would there be any interest in Wabi Kusa tanks?


Did you see that one wabi kusa 60c (maybe 45cm?) tank that the one member did with the tree stump?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

clwatkins10 said:


> Did you see that one wabi kusa 60c (maybe 45cm?) tank that the one member did with the tree stump?


No I have not, do you have a picture of it?

-O


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> No I have not, do you have a picture of it?
> 
> -O


Here it is.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/82931-mini-l-updated-9-5-a-2.html


cintamas said:


> Here's a look at one of my newest projects.....
> 
> 45-F
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The beginning.....................August 1, 2009_
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These photos were taken today...............August 16, 2009_


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thats really cool. How did I miss this?


----------



## bigstick120

Will tank prices and shipping be posted soon?


----------



## hydrophyte

Wow that tank by *cintamas* is extremely cool. It makes a thought-provoking environmental statement if you look at it that way. The _Limnophila_ and _Ranunculus inundatus_ look real good. They look about like mine. I have foiund that those grow really slowly emersed. I guess that is some kind of _Hygrophila_ there in the rear right it looks happy too.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

bigstick120 said:


> Will tank prices and shipping be posted soon?




In due time! Soon though

Logistics is not something that happens over night. Packaging is the hardest part when you dont have somebody do it for you 

Soon!

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We are working day and night to get things wrapped up, literally wrapped up.

GLA has been also working on a major upgrade to the site that will make things much smoother for folks. User accounts, Club accounts ETC...
It should just be a few more days 

-Orlando

P.S
One of the rimless beauties


----------



## cah925

You just keep teasing and tempting us. lol


----------



## bigstick120

Hey! Whats the price on that one!:icon_biggroud:





Orlando said:


> We are working day and night to get things wrapped up, literally wrapped up.
> 
> GLA has been also working on a major upgrade to the site that will make things much smoother for folks. User accounts, Club accounts ETC...
> It should just be a few more days
> 
> -Orlando
> 
> P.S
> One of the rimless beauties


----------



## CL

It's definitely awesome! That tank is in my top 3 favorites of what GLA has


----------



## chase127

bigstick120 said:


> Hey! Whats the price on that one!:icon_biggroud:


Hes keeping it a secret


----------



## ddtran46

Orlando said:


> We are working day and night to get things wrapped up, literally wrapped up.
> 
> GLA has been also working on a major upgrade to the site that will make things much smoother for folks. User accounts, Club accounts ETC...
> It should just be a few more days
> 
> -Orlando
> 
> P.S
> One of the rimless beauties


Woahhhhhhh


----------



## Tex Gal

clwatkins10 said:


> Did you see that one wabi kusa 60c (maybe 45cm?) tank that the one member did with the tree stump?


That looks like the stump that was sold at the AGA conference last November....


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

chase127 said:


> Hes keeping it a secret


Soon! It takes more work than you could possibly imagine to get this off the ground  All details will be released by Monday/Tuesday on the site


----------



## accordztech

hello, i just recieved my shipment of 3 clippard check valves.

I have a question, im supposed to be able to blow one way but not the other right? 2 out of 3 of them i blow and suck out of the same port as hard as i can and nothing comes out.

the third one takes ALOT of pressure by mouth to actually get some air by it. I found this out the hard way when my DIY co2 containers seeped and one popped its lid cause there was too much pressure. if i have it hooked up to my bottles i can squeeze the bottles very hard and maybe get a little bit of air through. 

do you need alot of pressure for these, hense making it useless for diy co2? or did i get a batch of defective ones?

149084605 is the order ID.

thank you!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Humans do not provide enough PSI to blow through these check valves that require 6psi of cracking pressure. So, please dont try to blow through them. You risk passing out if you try to hard 

With that said, DIY CO2 is inconsistent and may not provide enough psi to crack the check valves open..

If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at 
[email protected]

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## GTR

Orlando... Will you be selling a complete substrate in small quantities suitable for the smaller tanks you'll soon be selling?

SteveU


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We do have the option of smaller bags coming in


----------



## GTR

That would be good. Just hate to have 75% of a bag sitting around forever. Hoping for something dark or close to black for my 3g that keeps calling to me to set it up. lol

SteveU


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We will have 2 colors of soil substrate. One in black, the other earth tone brown..


----------



## GTR

Put me on the waiting list for black if it'll be available in the near future.

SteveU


----------



## accordztech

Orlando said:


> Humans do not provide enough PSI to blow through these check valves that require 6psi of cracking pressure. So, please dont try to blow through them. You risk passing out if you try to hard
> 
> With that said, DIY CO2 is inconsistent and may not provide enough psi to crack the check valves open..
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to contact us at
> [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


thanks, darn i didnt pass out but i saw stars lol. that can be the reason my tops of my bottles popped off. 

ill contact that website and ask about returns.


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando, can you give ANY more details about these rimless tanks? What sizes are expected to be available, at least?

I may just get myself a Christmas present... and finally import one of those Thai bettas I'm always drooling over... :bounce:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Check post #434


----------



## lauraleellbp

Thanks! Oooh a bowfront....

(Augh, now you've got me doing inch and gallon conversions.... *sigh*)

OK- so 60cm x 29cm x 29cm = approx 24" X 12" X 12" = approx 15 gallons... Hmmmm

:icon_mrgr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

lauraleellbp said:


> Thanks! Oooh a bowfront....
> 
> (Augh, now you've got me doing inch and gallon conversions.... *sigh*)
> 
> OK- so 60cm x 29cm x 29cm = approx 24" X 12" X 12" = approx 15 gallons... Hmmmm
> 
> :icon_mrgr


 Hopefully by mid October we will have a few more sizes. Im working on getting a 75cm and 120cm tank. Along with other Nano size tanks..


-O


----------



## blair

Glad to hear about the 120cm 

Any updates on that elusive algae scraper? My tank is screaming for it...


----------



## Indignation

lauraleellbp said:


> Thanks! Oooh a bowfront....
> 
> (Augh, now you've got me doing inch and gallon conversions.... *sigh*)
> 
> OK- so 60cm x 29cm x 29cm = approx 24" X 12" X 12" = approx 15 gallons... Hmmmm
> 
> :icon_mrgr


Or 13.3 gallons to be exact. (I cheated. :hihiI agree with you lauralee, the rimless bowfront looks awesome!


----------



## bigstick120

Orlando said:


> Soon! It takes more work than you could possibly imagine to get this off the ground  All details will be released by Monday/Tuesday on the site


Still on track for tomorrow?


----------



## CL

Sounds like everyone is as excited as I am.
This will turn out to be a great idea for you to carry tanks!


----------



## Hammy

Just wanted to say thanks. I bought a complete CO2 system from GLA and couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## GTR

I saw some pricing. 

SteveU


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We are having a 75cm tank and 120cm tank built. They will be done by November/December 

-Orlando


----------



## legomaniac89

Hey I like the new look of the site!


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> We are having a 75cm tank and 120cm tank built. They will be done by early November
> 
> -Orlando


Cool!


----------



## ddtran46

I thought there was going to be some nano tank...


----------



## CL

ddtran46 said:


> I thought there was going to be some nano tank...


He's getting that later this fall


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

clwatkins10 said:


> He's getting that later this fall


roud:roud:


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando, is the 60-C you have up on the website the bowfront I was drooling over?

And have you figured out shipping yet on these, or is it still local pickup only?


----------



## CL

lauraleellbp said:


> Orlando, is the 60-C you have up on the website the bowfront I was drooling over?
> 
> And have you figured out shipping yet on these, or is it still local pickup only?


I think that the 60-C is the bowfront. He will ship the tanks. I believe it's via UPS?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We only have a couple of bowfronts left!
Shipping quotes can be found on the site
If you need help or have any special request just let me know.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando said:


> We only have a couple of bowfronts left!


Augh!! :help:

_Orlando is evil... I haven't even worked out my budget yet and found a stand to fit it but he's already got me buying a new tank..._

:hihi:


----------



## CL

lauraleellbp said:


> Augh!! :help:
> 
> _Orlando is evil... I haven't even worked out my budget yet and found a stand to fit it but he's already got me buying a new tank..._
> 
> :hihi:


Take pictures!
It says sold out on the site :icon_frow


----------



## lauraleellbp

clwatkins10 said:


> It says sold out on the site :icon_frow


Double Augh! I PM'd Orlando...


----------



## _ReApEr

I have to throw my recommendation in here. I bought a CO2 regulator (Primo, and it's freakin' awesome), a check valve, and the Green Fertilizer package from GLF and I could not be happier. Prior to buying, I emailed Orlando with some questions and had a response in less than five minutes. Long story short, I'm fairly new to the hobby and have lots of questions, so several emails later, I was a _very_ satisfied customer. I received everything very quick and it was all packed very nicely. It couldn't have been a better transaction. Go GLF!

Also gotta throw in some rep-age for APE!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud: Thank you for your kind words folks!roud:


-O


----------



## CL

Whoa, cool new add!


----------



## legomaniac89

Hey O, I'm sure you've heard this before, but I bet if you put a bit of butter and salt on those packing peanuts you use, they wouldn't be too bad :biggrin:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

My dogs love them


----------



## Voozle

Mine too, haha.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Voozle said:


> Mine too, haha.


This is the best stuff you can use We love it, so does the planet 
We were fortunate enough to help them with finding a cleaner more green way of producing Puffy Stuff. It was when they came to GLA and realized we could help them with there co2 needs 
http://puffystufftn.com/


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have another addition to our Drop checker line. This is a GLA Nano Drop checker. Same as the regular, only tiny...It should be up this weekend


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## VermontLori

After perusing many forums (fora???) and finding recommendation after recommendation for Green Leaf, I ordered several things from Orlando. His customer service is the best. I think I've e-mailed him about 30 times with question after question, and he has always answered thoroughly and thoughtfully within about 5 minutes, whether the question is related to the item I have purchased or not. I have bookmarked Green Leaf and will be doing business with them for years to come.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Lori

I look forward to seeing some tank shots soon !!

-O


----------



## DevinWolfe

I had a similar experience VermontLori.

I had originally intended only to pick up some basic ferts, but decided to get several other things in one fell swoop. He shipped extremely fast and I too ended up exchanging half a dozen emails or so. He responded very quickly and was always very polite.

Now I just can't wait to get my drop checker into the tank! Now I just need to get my CO2 tank filled!

Thanks, a lot, Orlando!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud:roud: Anytime!

-O


----------



## lauraleellbp

Orlando,

Will you be stocking any rimless bowfront tanks in the near future?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

No, we will not  Very sorry 


-Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*New Nano Tank! And Substrate...*

*Finally our shipment of Nano sized tanks are coming in either Friday or Monday.
This rimless Nano will be around $59 @ about 10G.

The substrate will come in 2 colors. Natural and black. These are some sample pics.*
*
This is the Earth tone Brown behind the Altums...*











*Black*


----------



## RianS

Is there a cheaper solution for shipping tanks to Hawaii?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

RianS said:


> Is there a cheaper solution for shipping tanks to Hawaii?


Only if they build a bridge across the pacific. Until then, that is as inexpensive as it gets. Anything shipped via air gets expensive quickly


----------



## RianS

i see... thanks


----------



## RianS

I hate to kill you Orlando but I'm a math person and i just can't seem to figure this one out. 

*Green Fertilizer Package: Micros & Macros for $19.99* 

When i break it all down this is what i get.

o Plantex CSM + B - 1 / 2 Pound $6.00
o Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) - 1 Pound $3.00
o Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) - 1 / 2 Pound $2.50
o Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) - 1 Pound $3.00
__________________________________________________
When i add all this up i get $11.50

Now there must be a secret behind all this.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Rian!

Well being a math person, you should not assume a value of something. In this case Plantex.
Where does it say we sell 1/2lb for $6?

So with that said, the plant food pack is $19.99


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## RianS

Okay I was just doing it by a double order so all half pounds become a pound and so forth.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We received our Nano Rimless tanks today  The substrate is in also!

Hopefully ready to ship by Monday/Teusday....












Brown, behind fish. Sorry for the bad pic!


----------



## Church

Orlando, are the prices for the substrate already listed on your website? It just so happens I was about to order a couple bags of fluorite black, but I'd rather give you my business, so... yeah...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Not yet, Monday they will. They will be around $27ea.


----------



## eiginh

What's the difference with your regular co2 and the paintball co2 regulator? other than the fact it takes paintball canisters which is cheaper than the regular canisters. Does it work the same? I plan on purchasing it. Also whats the shipping cost to 90035? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

No difference  Works the same

Shipping quotes can be found on our web site


----------



## FSM

Orlando said:


> Not yet, Monday they will. They will be around $27ea.



For how much substrate?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

12LBs.


----------



## FSM

Whats the volume?


----------



## eiginh

Why is the paintball regulator cheaper than the regular regulators? Whats the difference with paintball cylinders and regular cylinders? (Noobie Q's) :icon_redf


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Paintball is about 20oz of co2 for nano tanks.

Regular is much larger. What size tank do you have?


----------



## suaojan

Hi Orlando,

When will Oracle drop checker be available?


----------



## -Z-

Hi there,
When will the double checker be in stock?


----------



## waterfaller1

Hi O & L :icon_smil


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

suaojan said:


> Hi Orlando,
> 
> When will Oracle drop checker be available?


End of this month 



waterfaller1 said:


> Hi O & L :icon_smil


Hi Carole! I have been wondering where you have been! Hoe you guys are doing well. Give me a call when you get free from the birds


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I got a little work done today on the 120G. I hung the light,finished plumbing, added some dirt and wood. I will work on the scape everyday until I get it decent. For now here is a progress photo....


----------



## CL

Dang. That is sweet. You're killing me with this picture of a tank with a great scape that actually has substrate in it. I still haven't even begun saving for my substrate yet lol.
That tank is gonna be chill.


----------



## Church

Wow, _nice_ hardscape, man!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

CL said:


> Dang. That is sweet. You're killing me with this picture of a tank with a great scape that actually has substrate in it. I still haven't even begun saving for my substrate yet lol.
> That tank is gonna be chill.





Church said:


> Wow, _nice_ hardscape, man!


Hey thanks guys 

Its not nearly done though as you can see. I have more scape work to do as I plan my plant selection for this Altum tank. This is the most work I have gotten done for myself in 3-4 months

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## hydrophyte

That looks awesome Orlando.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

hydrophyte said:


> That looks awesome Orlando.


 Thank you  Im happy to move on and get to scaping this thing.


----------



## MONARK

WOW, that glass looks so clear. Nice!


----------



## CL

MONARK said:


> WOW, that glass looks so clear. Nice!


It's acrylic 

Hey, O. How many bags of the substrate did you use in that tank? It's 4'x2'x2', right?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

At 2" up front and 8" in the back I think it was around 8 bags


----------



## CL

Orlando said:


> At 2" up front and 8" in the back I think it was around 8 bags


That slope looks like what I'm aiming for, so

(1152sq. inches/ 8 bags) = (648 sq. inches/ x bags)
___^your tank^_______________^my tank^

So I would need about 4.5 bags for my 48 gallon tank. Sounds about right


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

That looks about right.


----------



## Digsy

I'm jealous of this driftwood Orlando! Is it one piece or several? How long until you fill it?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Digsy said:


> I'm jealous of this driftwood Orlando! Is it one piece or several? How long until you fill it?


Its one piece of wood, with a slight crack in the middle  But its buried anyway


I still have more hardscape to work on. Hopefully this weekend it will be full of water.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi folks!

This tank should be running by next week I will posy final pics when plants and hardscape is done.


Regards,
Orlando


----------



## waterfaller1

It looks like it's going to be a beauty! I expect nothing less. I will call soon. I have a doozy of a story to tell.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Carole! It will be good to hear from you soon.


-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This is the list of plants I have so far..

HC
Didiplis Diandra
Valesnaria Nana
Myriophyllum tuberculatum
Proserpinaca palustris
Narrow Leaf Java
Various other rare soft water stems......


----------



## eiginh

Hey Orlanda,

How long does the Azoo substrate nutrients last and the CEC rating? Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This tank should be filled with plants and water by Monday Pics to come soon!


----------



## eiginh

????? Thanks anyways O...


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM

can't wait to see the tank!!!


----------



## Momotaro

Orlando....

Would you start a journal thread in the journal section for this project please?

Looks like a great aquarium in the making and I am sure more people will be able to follow and enjoy it in a thread that is dedicated to it!


----------



## CL

Momotaro said:


> Orlando....
> 
> Would you start a journal thread in the journal section for this project please?
> 
> Looks like a great aquarium in the making and I am sure more people will be able to follow and enjoy it in a thread that is dedicated to it!


Seconded :icon_mrgr


----------



## eiginh

Ooo, is this a project thread? I think I went to a wrong one. oops.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Folks! Happy Holidays from myself and all of us at GLA! 

We are happy to say we have 2 new rimless cube tanks coming out. 

We will have a 12x12x12 and an 18x18x18. 

Both of these should be finished and ready by the end of next week 


Be safe and have a happy new year!


Regards,
GLA


----------



## hydrophyte

Ooh that 18X18X18 sounds cool. Nice work. Can you recommend a good fixture for lighting it up?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We will hopefully have new LED clip on lights in February


----------



## CL

Will they be like cree LEDs?


----------



## Lnd

how big is the LED orlando? Im looking for LED as moonlight for my reef


----------



## ColeMan

Sorry for poking in on your thread, orlando....but had to wish you a belated Merry Christmas! I'm getting ready for a major re-scape on the old 90g, so I'm looking forward to perusing your website for some new goodies!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Happy Holidays Cole! Good to see you around  Shoot me a PM when you get free time. Hope you and your family are well and have a safe and happy new year.

-O

LED lights are still in the works  No moon lights


----------



## FSM

All the christmas lights are on sale, get a string of blue LEDs and use that for a moonlight.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Folks! 

_* We are happy to say we will have 2 new cube tanks in stock by next week. We will have a 12x12x12 and an 18x18x18. 

Something else we have been working on is our very own T5HO and LED lights.
Our GLA T5HO lights are ready in 24" and 36" lengths. We will hopefully have other sizes available soon.

The LED fixtures still need some fine tuning so I will keep you folks updated as things come to a close on the LED's.

Lights and tanks will be up on the site early next week 
*_

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

_*Hi Folks!

We have all tanks in-stock again, and we now have our Nano Cubes in 12" and 18". We need to update the site in the next day or 2. Also! Our prototype T5HO fixtures arrived. 
One really nice feature will be the 8000K T5HO Bulbs that the 36" fixture will come stock with. 
We will also carry the 8KT5's as a regular stock item for folks who want them. Due in March will be 2 other size tanks in 75cm and 120cm, so keep your eyes open for that update. Any questions feel free to drop me an email.
*_



















Thanks!

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have a new update at GLA and its CO2 systems!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I have updated that thread with photos!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Green leaf Blog has also been updated with a new post  

Hopefully I will be able to get a few more updates on the blog, I have really been slacking on that...

Click Here For Blog!*


----------



## accordztech

do you have any diffusers for a 60 gallon? When i made my purchase the other day I didnt know I was getting a 60 gallon tank. So i got the 14.99 one. BTW i just recieved my stuff today that was damn fast shipping and well packaged! I almost didnt find the diffuser lol.

But do you have any for a 60 gallon? or should i just do a inline one for the canister filter?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*I use Diffuser 5000's for all tanks 40G and above. Many folks have had great results even in 120-180G tanks with no problems. Getting the mist throughout the tank and plant beds will be the key to good results.*


----------



## accordztech

oh cool. Ill order than in 2 weeks. my wallet refuses to open.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Solenoid Tutorial*

*Howdy Folks!

The idea behind this post is to get folks to see what the difference between the China made Clippard valve vs. our new solenoid that we now use across the board on all systems and regulators. 

When we first started building regulators we were using an older USA made Clippard solenoid that worked very well. Now 3 years later they are no longer the same quality they use to be. Quality control is virtually non existent with Clippard solenoids and has left us no choice but to move up to the world best solenoid, hand made in the USA.

These photo's I hope will explain everything. I'm confident that these valves are the best in the world. It simply does not get any better.We have tested every available solenoid that can be used for aquarium pressurized co2 regulators and found what works and what does not through trial and error. 

Our new valve is at the top of its class.

You might also like to know that these valves stay extremely cool running. The heat is virtually non existent
*
















































[/QUOTE]












*

Solenoids are the weakest link in any controlled regulator. You can rest assured we will no longer use Clippard solenoids on any of our systems or regulators. 

We did not invent the aquarium co2 regulator, we just make them better.*


*Regards,
Orlando*


----------



## accordztech

aww man I just bought mine last week wish i got the new stuff.

...on a side note I broke my brand new diffuser =/


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

accordztech said:


> aww man I just bought mine last week wish i got the new stuff.
> 
> ...on a side note I broke my brand new diffuser =/


*Heating co2 tubing up in hot water will help get tubing on and off quickly*


----------



## accordztech

no no no. I was pushing the diffuser on with the suction cup, and I was trying to get a good seal, pushed to hard and it broke where it bends. 

:flick:


----------



## accordztech

what kind of solinoid is on the one I purchased? The website says "custom GLA"


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

accordztech said:


> what kind of solenoid is on the one I purchased? The website says "custom GLA"


*You have the last of the good quality Clippard solenoids, so your good to go.
Its the overseas brand of solenoid that have lost there luster.


Regards,'
Orlando*


----------



## accordztech

awsome man!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud:roud:

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Hello folks!

I thought you would like to see what we will be using for co2 in our Nano tanks. This system comes as a complete kit that includes the following.

1) Mini adjustable regulator. Enables you to fine tune Bubbles in the bubble counter.

2) HUGE 95grahm disposable Cylinder available in packs of 3.

3) Bubble Counter

4)Check Valve

5) Mini ceramic diffuser.

6) Cylinder Pedestal to hold cylinder upright.

Its a quick an easy system to use for nano tanks. The system will be $69.99 complete.
3ct. packs of replacement Cylinders will be $48.

If you have any questions just shoot us an email or give us a call.


Regards,
Orlando*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Another update with our co2 hardware. No longer are we using Sherwood valves. All cylinders will now be using a new Harris valve... No more plastic valve wheels
*


----------



## Kilroy_1911

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> *Hello folks!
> Its a quick an easy system to use for nano tanks. The system will be $69.99 complete.
> 3ct. packs of replacement Cylinders will be $48.
> 
> If you have any questions just shoot us an email or give us a call.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando*


When will this be available on your website?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*I have a few sets now in-stock. We are waiting on camera equipment to take photos..If your interested just send us an email or give us a call at the studio.


Regards,
Orlando*


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Wow, that mini CO2 system looks great! Have you used it on your nano tanks yet?


----------



## chase127

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> *Another update with our co2 hardware. No longer are we using Sherwood valves. All cylinders will now be using a new Harris valve... No more plastic valve wheels
> *


roud:roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Thanks Chase127! Good to see its worthy of the "roud:"

-O*


----------



## C2C

darn i wish i got the new stuff too
i ordered mine 2 weeks before


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*C2C! Are you still building tiny pico tanks like in your avatar? *


----------



## C2C

no found out that those things are only good if they have some sort of circulation cause the dead spots created nasty pockets of decaying matter


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Green Leaf Aquariums 3.0 is now up!*

*We have a new shipment coming in with new product so stay tuned for updates.


Regards,
Orlando*


----------



## chase127

Oh snap that thing is pretty!


----------



## bigstick120

That chime sound REALLY needs to go!


----------



## yesclassic

bigstick120 said:


> That chime sound REALLY needs to go!


+1
its rather annoying

but other than that its sweet and great to navigate


----------



## StillLearning

bigstick120 said:


> That chime sound REALLY needs to go!


+2 

I block headers like that right away.


----------



## jreich

orlando, i just wanted to say thank you for your excelent customer service! its very rare now a days that you would actually receive a phone call saying there was a problem... heres what the options are.... thanks alot for going above and beyond with your service. now if we could just get all the other companies out there to run there business like you do we would be in a better place!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

jreich said:


> orlando, i just wanted to say thank you for your excelent customer service! its very rare now a days that you would actually receive a phone call saying there was a problem... heres what the options are.... thanks alot for going above and beyond with your service. now if we could just get all the other companies out there to run there business like you do we would be in a better place!




roud:roud:


* Thanks folks for all the great feedback! I made a few changes and still have some minor tweaking to do in the next week or so. Its been fun!

-Orlando*


----------



## londonloco

Love the chimes, and the new website! I should be getting my GLA delivery tomorrow, but with 30" of snow on the ground, it might be a few more days. No biggie, I haven't ordered that impeller yet :icon_roll. 

Thanks for all your time and info Orlando. You're the best....


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

roud:roud:

* Thank you LL for the kind words The snow has definitely slowed folks down all over the north Stay warm!!

-O*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*New Cal Aqua Lab's Double Drop checker has been improved. You can read more about in this Blog Post.*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*I made this extremely short video of how to install a drop checker for newbies. I get calls everyday regarding how to install them so I thought it would help.

Be sure to watch it in 720 HD!

 You can see it in this link.*


----------



## hydrophyte

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> *I made this extremely short video of how to install a drop checker for newbies. I get calls everyday regarding how to install them so I thought it would help.
> 
> Be sure to watch it in 720 HD!
> 
> You can see it in this link.*




Great little video Orlando. 

I finally made some time to start shooting some video. Do you manage most of your video files with YouTube? I was thinking of keeping mine there.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*I host them with Youtube, but I use other software for the actual video work.

Thanks!
O*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*FINALLY!!!

More tools are coming in next week,these are just a few of them.We will have a few more scissors then what you see here!*
*
ALSO! We have 2 new soils coming shortly Stay Tuned!*


----------



## bsmith

[email protected]! Those scissors might make me put a dent in my bank account.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Wave scissor in action shot.*


----------



## jreich

any word as to when you will have your drop checkers in stock again?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

jreich said:


> any word as to when you will have your drop checkers in stock again?


*About 5-7 working days all DC's will be in-stock*


----------



## jreich

wow that was super fast... thanks


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Hi folks! Our shipment of BW tools and glassware have arrived. All pics and prices should be up in 12-24hrs. We have a large range of scissors,scrapers,Pinsettes in-stock. 
All of them are of the best quality, words really cant describe how nice they are until you hold them in your hand and feel the quality at your finger tips.
*

*
-O*


----------



## tyler79durdan

I think this is a great resource for all of us and hope you do well! Good luck from one owner to another!


----------



## Craigthor

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> *Hi folks! Our shipment of BW tools and glassware have arrived. All pics and prices should be up in 12-24hrs. We have a large range of scissors,scrapers,Pinsettes in-stock. *
> _*All of them are of the best quality, words really cant describe how nice they are until you hold them in your hand and feel the quality at your finger tips.*_
> 
> 
> 
> _*-O*_


Good to hear if only I wasn't so far over budget at this point...


----------



## ootramon

those are some nice scissors... were the wave scissors included in the shipment?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yes the wave scissors are in this shipment. We are working on photos and a few other things, sorry for the delay..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Tripple Solenoid Ultimate CO2 Regulator..*

*3 controlled co2 feeds with one Ultimate Co2 Regulator.*


----------



## deleted_user_16

facebook like button....where are you


----------



## chase127

fishman9809 said:


> facebook like button....where are you


exaaactlyyyyy !


----------



## chase127

i cant wait to work at GLA


----------



## CL

chase127 said:


> i cant wait to work at GLA


So it's decided now?


----------



## Craigthor

chase127 said:


> i cant wait to work at GLA


 
But I want to work there... Scape you for it? :icon_lol: It would only be a 24hr commute or so.:biggrin:

PS O- you got e-mail.

Craig


----------



## chase127

I'm moving to gainesville, i win


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*The new BorneoWild Tools are up*
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquascaping-tools.html


----------



## hydrophyte

Nice! I can imagine that Wild Cutter 18 - Short as a good tool for trimming riparium plants.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

hydrophyte said:


> Nice! I can imagine that Wild Cutter 18 - Short as a good tool for trimming riparium plants.


Both the 168mm and 200mm have really long blades on them. They would work well for hard stem type plants. They work great and taking down bunches at one time with little effort.


----------



## Craigthor

If only I had some money left from setting up the tank..... Those tools are nice


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The new tools are sweet. I have been using the new spring scissors lately, they make quick work of just about any stem plant and foreground.


----------



## bigstick120

Nice! Can you send me a pair to test out!:icon_wink

Have you tried the wave? Those seem ideal for trimming foreground plants.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The Cal Aqua Labs new shipment should be in tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Craigthor

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> The Cal Aqua Labs new shipment should be in tomorrow!!!!


 
Nice I might need a set of solutions when my Regulator comes back....


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Just let me know what you need


----------



## Craigthor

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Just let me know what you need


 
I want/ need alot but the pocket book is starting to say otherwise now.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I can see if I still have my demo set of reagents Craig...Its yours if I can find (FREE)


----------



## Craigthor

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I can see if I still have my demo set someplace...Its yours if I can find (FREE)


roud: Can't wait to get my regulator back in super form!


----------



## bigstick120

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I can see if I still have my demo set someplace...Its yours if I can find (FREE)


Awesome! Let me know.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sorry Jeff! I fixed my post


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Cal Aqua Labs new Double Check and Oracle are in-stock!*


----------



## Craigthor

Look what jsut arrived this mornign, now if UPS would hurry up with the other piece of clear PVC I could finish up my reactor...










































Craig


----------



## tyler79durdan

Looking Good! You guys are gonna make me break out the Brasso and the zip ties for my birdsnest of wires and brown brass. I wanna join the Shiny Brass Pimp Club... I could be agent A (or is that another club)?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I started taking new photos of the new regulators for the site. I still need to get the Smith line done,but that will be a few days. Photography is not my thing so it takes a long time for me to get anything decent.
The photos will show our new solenoid and configuration.

Thanks,
O


----------



## Craigthor

That new DIN plug is sweet!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Craigthor said:


> That new DIN plug is sweet!


 Thanks Craig! It is really nice. The water proof jacket is the icing on the cake


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

All regulator photos have been updated as well as the cylinder page. I did my best folks, Im no photographer

Here is a close up of the new Harris valve..


----------



## kcrossley

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> All regulator photos have been updated as well as the cylinder page. I did my best folks, Im no photographer


The photos look pretty good to me. Maybe you missed your calling?  BTW, I love the double check thing. I'm glad you talked me into that.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

kcrossley said:


> The photos look pretty good to me. Maybe you missed your calling?  BTW, I love the double check thing. I'm glad you talked me into that.


 Thanks The new revised double check is much nicer and I think you will like it...

-O


----------



## toddg

Got my shiny new GLA regulator and tank installed yesterday. Thanks Orlando!


----------



## kcrossley

Sweet.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Looking good! Toddg Are you by chance a Triathlete? I'm just assuming judging by your avatar. I worked with triathletes for 17 years along side with the folks at Carmichael training camps (CTS).


----------



## toddg

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Looking good! Toddg Are you by chance a Triathlete? I'm just assuming judging by your avatar. I worked with triathletes for 17 years along side with the folks at Carmichael training camps (CTS).


Yep. Completed Ironman Arizona last November to earn the M-Dot logo


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

toddg said:


> Yep. Completed Ironman Arizona last November to earn the M-Dot logo


Congratulations! Your super human


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> *Hello folks!
> 
> I thought you would like to see what we will be using for co2 in our Nano tanks. This system comes as a complete kit that includes the following.
> 
> 1) Mini adjustable regulator. Enables you to fine tune Bubbles in the bubble counter.
> 
> 2) HUGE 95grahm disposable Cylinder available in packs of 3.
> 
> 3) Bubble Counter
> 
> 4)Check Valve
> 
> 5) Mini ceramic diffuser.
> 
> 6) Cylinder Pedestal to hold cylinder upright.
> 
> Its a quick an easy system to use for nano tanks. The system will be $69.99 complete.
> 3ct. packs of replacement Cylinders will be $48.
> 
> If you have any questions just shoot us an email or give us a call.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando*


Hey Orlando, do you know approximately when these will be for sale?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I should have full stock in 7-10 days. I do have one kit that is available at the moment.I also have a number of 3 pack 95g co2 cartridges available.


----------



## kcrossley

Pretty sweet Orlando, but I still like the GLA Choice setup you built for me.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

It is a cool Nano system for folks that dont have the luxury of refilling a standard bottle or paintball cylinder. 

Glad to see you are happy with your Choice co2 regulator. I still have mine from a few years back still going strong


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

What do you folks think of stainless steel inlet filter pipes like these?


----------



## bsmith

I like them. Would there be any choice for outflow tubes too?


----------



## Joetee

bsmith said:


> I like them. Would there be any choice for outflow tubes too?


X2

Joe


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

bsmith said:


> I like them. Would there be any choice for outflow tubes too?


 I will see what I can do for the outflow pipe.



Joetee said:


> X2
> 
> Joe


 Heya Joe!


----------



## garuf

They're supposedly excellent for getting maximum turnover out of a filter. They're a very good product, all Borneo Wild stuff is, It's a shame it's not a composite of Acrylic and Stainless mesh I think that'd be the least intrusive option.


----------



## !shadow!

some sexy pipes that would work awesome for my set-up since l use sand and the grains are a bit bigger than the stainless mesh  can't wait till these come out!


----------



## jreich

i think its ugly, but i love the screened intake.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I should have these in a few weeks


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Spring finally arrived at GLA this week Flowers were blooming everywhere!*


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Folks! 

Just a small update I thought you all might like to hear. We have 2 new soil substrates coming in next week, these are our prototypes and will have full stock in 4-6 weeks. I will take tons of photos and do a full write up on all the soil substrates we carry.

Next! We have new tank sizes coming in! We will have 120cmx45x45cm and 75cmx45x45cm as well as a couple other sizes. Along with all of this we will have about 80 new high tech planted aquarium products to add to the family of products on the GLA web site.

So please stay tuned for more updates in the coming few days

Happy Planting!

-Orlando


----------



## !shadow!

"We will have 120cmx45x45cm and 75cmx45x45cm as well as a couple other sizes.":drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::drool: :drool:
sorry got carried away, won't happen again


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hahahaha! You can never have to many tanks?


----------



## OverStocked

oooooh! the 120cm tank sounds pretty darn tempting... I might... have... to...


----------



## CL

Nice SS pipes!
And congrats on more tank sizes! It's only good news for us hobbyists  More supply means price goes down, which means more is bought, which means GLA is happy, and us consumers are happy! I love economics :hihi:
I can't wait to see what nice things you guys get up on the site to tempt me with


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We cant wait to get the 120 and 75cm tanks in. I think folks will be in for a nice treat when you see the new arrivals


----------



## Jdinh04

This is going to be awesome, cannot wait!


----------



## !shadow!

over_stocked said:


> oooooh! the 120cm tank sounds pretty darn tempting... I might... have... to...


yea yea take a #  my wallet hates you orlando :help:now l kinda wish l saved my money for it instead of the 91L lol but knowing me l couldn't wait any longer to get a rimless tank.l just love the dimensions of the 120cm, my dream tank! Maybe on my next income tax paycheck :hihi:. on another note when do you think those stainless steel inlet filter pipes will be coming out?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The SS filter pipes are being redesigned and I suspect them to be ready late summer or winter. I have pics, but I cant share them yet


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi everybody!

Our container is due to show up tomorrow and will be stocked up on tanks again so all out of stock tanks will be back, as well as a few new sizes in 75cm,120cm and more cubes.

I also added some new post to our Blog folks might like to see. Borneo Wild Wave scissors in action and some newer vids http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/

Thanks!
O


----------



## CL

Any estimates yet on how much the 75s and 120s will cost, or are logistics still being figured out?


----------



## londonloco

Any GLA drop checkers on that container? <vbg>


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

CL said:


> Any estimates yet on how much the 75s and 120s will cost, or are logistics still being figured out?


 So far Im pretty sure the 120cm tank will be around $499 or so, not sure on the 75cm yet.



londonloco said:


> Any GLA drop checkers on that container? <vbg>


Not on this shipment, sorry!

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Prototype soils showed up. Now to just get all 4 soils in the lab for an analysis


----------



## gnomemagi

Just wanted to say that I purchased dry ferts here first, was happy, then came back to order a CO2 setup, got that as well. Well packaged, instructions were easy to follow. I'd highly recommend.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The Nano co2 system is now available See web site for details.


Regards,
O


----------



## Heartnet

I just checked out your nano co2 system. How long do you think those nano co2 cartridges would last?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hard to say. I have one set up on a 7G tank at 5 bubbles per second from when I first got one in, and its still going after almost 58 days. Not to mention its virtually impossible to say how long they will last and "X" tank size  

It is the largest replaceable cylinder on the market. If your concerned about how long it will last you might want to consider full sized or at least paintball if space is an issue.


----------



## Heartnet

That's very true. You make a good point.

So how are those new prototype substrates you mentioned coming along?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

All of the substrates are in the laboratory for a complete analytical breakdown. We have 4-5 soil substrates in for analysis,so it should be pretty cool to see


----------



## kcrossley

Orlando, I liked seeing the outside of your building. You ought to post a few photos of your shop too.


----------



## msnikkistar

kcrossley said:


> Orlando, I liked seeing the outside of your building. You ought to post a few photos of your shop too.


I concur with the dubious penguin.


----------



## chase127

Its the sketchiest place on the planet 

Jk, Orlando is the man. Top notch service and quality.


----------



## londonloco

Sketchy not a problem. Orlando..when are you getting GLA drop checkers in stock?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

msnikkistar said:


> I concur with the dubious penguin.


Not much to see for a small warehouse/office space. A number of planted tanks,pallets laying around. A few million packing peanuts everywhere. Fun place to be!





chase127 said:


> Its the sketchiest place on the planet
> 
> 
> Jk, Orlando is the man. Top notch service and quality.


LOL! Only when you come around!



londonloco said:


> Sketchy not a problem. Orlando..when are you getting GLA drop checkers in stock?


 We should have them in 1-2 weeks. Along with a bunch of new stuff


----------



## londonloco

tyvm


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yvw


----------



## CL

Lol


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I had to think about it for a second, Im getting old


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hey folks! 

We have 2 shipments coming in starting in the next 1-2 days, then following up in 4 weeks. We will be carrying Elos products  

There will also be around 80 new products all dedicated to growing aquarium plants. Tons of new co2 hardware and soil substrates. 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## londonloco

Not to be a nag, but I am :angel:
Tons of co2 hardware means GLA drop checkers???
Please say yes...


----------



## CL

Drop checkers must be a popular item.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

londonloco said:


> Not to be a nag, but I am :angel:
> Tons of co2 hardware means GLA drop checkers???
> Please say yes...



Definately will have DC's, new models at that 





CL said:


> Drop checkers must be a popular item.


 Very much so..


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We will have 2 new soil substrates coming in very soon. I have sent all 4 soils to a lab for a complete analysis break down. This will all be posted on the site as soon as the write up is complete.

-O


----------



## Heartnet

Can't wait to see all those products! :bounce:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Some of the Elos product was delivered today Should be up and ready in the next 1-2 days for shipment..

Thanks!
O


----------



## Digsy

Looking forward to seeing the new stuff! Incidentally, is there a place on the site to view only newly added products? I'd love to browse new additions and didn't see a link, although I could have missed it.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

At this time we dont have any links to the new additions yet. They will be added to the site however in the next 24hrs. 

Most of the new designed co2 hardware will be some time until the container arrives (3-4 weeks) But we will try our best to get photos of everything as they come in


----------



## Heartnet

So until the new updates, what are some of the other new products/upgrades that are going to be rolled out besides new substrates and CO2 hardware? This wait time is killer. :icon_excl


----------



## londonloco

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> :Most of the new designed co2 hardware will be some time until the container arrives (3-4 weeks) But we will try our best to get photos of everything as they come in


:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have a new line of ceramic diffusers, nano co2 kits and all kinds of stuff in between. 
There will be 7 different nano co2 kits in all. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

A few of the Elos test kits are now up. 
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/elos-test-kits.html

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

So! This summer we will be bringing in "Optiwhite Ultra Clear" glass tanks. We will start with cubes and 60cm tanks and work our way up to the larger sizes. This summer we expect to have 80 new products along side our new Optiwhite tanks.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## macclellan

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> So! This summer we will be bringing in "Optiwhite Ultra Clear" glass tanks. We will start with cubes and 60cm tanks and work our way up to the larger sizes. This summer we expect to have 80 new products along side our new Optiwhite tanks.
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando


Oh-la-la!

Any chance there'll be predrilled tanks for closed loop filtration/heating/co2 systems? The cost & hassle of lily pipes is what has kept me from jumping on the rimless bandwagon so far...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

1.They will not be drilled, but this can easily be done with the proper tools 
2.Some of the larger tanks will not have Tempered bottoms like our current 36" long tanks. 
3. The current 36"long tanks will be updated with non tempered bottoms and thicker glass


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I received a shipment of glass today. Take a look at these monsters. We should have them up when we get back from out of town . More details will be provided when we return


This one is mega HUGE.










This one is as larger in diameter, but shorter in length.


----------



## Digsy

*!* 
Sweet!!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Indeed! I wish I had more time to toss one in one of our tanks. The ceramic plate has a very large surface area. Sure would look cool


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We also updated a few items that were out of stock. The first week of June we expect our starphire cube tanks and new line of diffusers,check valves and numerous other cool items to arrive


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I received a shipment of glass today. Take a look at these monsters. We should have them up when we get back from out of town . More details will be provided when we return
> 
> 
> This one is mega HUGE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is as larger in diameter, but shorter in length.


 I tossed one in to judge the amount of mist created by these monsters this morning. I was pretty shocked to see the amount of co2 mist that permeated through these disc. The smaller one was used in my 50G and it was completely snowed up in co2 mist in a matter of seconds.

I would have to definitely recommend these for nothing smaller than 50G


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sorry wrong #2 pic!


----------



## mistergreen

Is this a diffusor? What's the function of the coil?


----------



## khanzer22

That's one monster co2 diffuser you got there, I likes!



mistergreen said:


> What's the function of the coil?


I think the spiral glass inside serves as a bubble counter...


----------



## FDNY911

This is going in my 120G Tall, its beautiful! How soon before it's on the site? How much, if thats ok to ask here.


----------



## macclellan

Wow, that diffuser is a beast!


khanzer22 said:


> I think the spiral glass inside serves as a bubble counter...


Indeed.


----------



## CL

And the coil makes your tank look like a science experiment


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We should have new giant glass diffusers up this week. Sorry for the delay, we have all been out of town for a week. If you need it fast drop me a PM and Im sure I can have one sent out pronto

OH! The spiral works as a bubble counter/science experiment. Although, bubble counts would be completely different from the bubble count on the regulator vs. in the spiral in the diffuser.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hi Folks! 

Its been a blazing hot summer so far! We are gearing up for a kayak/canoe trip soon to the springs. If you have not seen what its like on these trips just take a look here.
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/nature-photography-natural-inspiration/241-springs-run.html


We are also very happy to say that it appears we have set a new standard in co2 regulators with our new solenoids and valves  Thanks to the folks at Fabco for building our needle valves precisely the way we like them to function  








You can read more about our co2 valves and equipment on our Blog.
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/

We also have a few new tanks coming in. Actually a whole new line of them  
Sample pic for you folks.


----------



## !shadow!

ooo so clear  l still want a 120g rimless, maybe in a couple of years


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

!shadow! said:


> ooo so clear  l still want a 120g rimless, maybe in a couple of years


 Hopefully much sooner


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This tank has been torn down and will soon be something new in the coming weeks..


----------



## Birds'nBunny

Your kayak trip looks so nice. I stopped in Florida last month to finish my scuba certification. We dove at Blue Springs and also snorkeled at Crystal River. Are you near either of those spots? I'm now very jealous of anyone who lives in the vicinity of manatees : )


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Our location being in Gainesville is the hot spot for all of Florida's most popular springs. We are only minutes away from hundreds of springs. If you ever want to come paddle around with us your more than welcome


----------



## Birds'nBunny

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Our location being in Gainesville is the hot spot for all of Florida's most popular springs. We are only minutes away from hundreds of springs. If you ever want to come paddle around with us your more than welcome


I may take you up on that! I have a 90 year old Grandmother-in-law living alone in JAX so we try to get to Florida as often as possible. We are newly addicted to diving, but above the water is always nice too. My husband is a river guide in the summer so he's pretty adept with a paddle : )

On a side note, we saw a big population of Plecos when we dove near Sanford, do you have them in your area? I was amused to see then until I found out that they are endangering the manatees by gobbling up all their food. It makes me sad to think this problem stems from people in our hobby releasing fish.


----------



## deleted_user_7

You mentioned starphire cubes. I didn't know if you meant cubes as in literally cube-shaped or if you would also carry other dimensions (like 24x12x14 for example... )


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums




----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Our cargo has arrived. I will get pictures up of the new product as quickly as I can


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I was able to get one shot in of one of our Nano Tank kits. There will be a few variations of this kit, and will need some tweaking. All of the Nano kits will come with a co2 system,soil,drop checker as seen in this photo. The drop checker did not make the photo op, but it will be included. If folks would like to see any other additions to these kits feel free to let me know.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The Nano co2 systems will also be available separately from the kits


----------



## Lycosa

Just bought my ferts from you last week. They arrived 2 days later in perfect shape. 

Although... I could have kicked myself when I found out you were in Gainesville and I live outside Silver Springs. You are only 30-40 mins from my house. Next time I need an order, I'll see if I can head up there and save myself the shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Please do come by next time and say hello if your ever in the neighborhood


----------



## VadimShevchuk

I got a used gla regulator and it works awsome, and i can tell that your products are sweet. In a year or so, maybe i can try the 18" cube, looks awsome!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Birds'nBunny

Is that the Pierce CO2 system that you are selling with your nano package? We just set one up yesterday, and are quite pleased with it. So far we actually like it better than the ADA advanced system that we have on another tank. I was skeptical at first because of the low price, but the regulator actually seems to be better quality than the ADA. I particularly like that it has a pressure gauge on it.
Unfortunately, I blew through the first cartridge by trying to screw it on with the regulator valve open... lesson learned!
I'll continue to order the replacement cartridges from you : )
Do you know if there are plans to make a solenoid available?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This is a Pierce type system. However its new to our line up of Nano systems. Works the same except a few modifications to the regulator and stand. Also a few better additions like the bubble counter and diffuser.


I did build a solenoid version of your system, looked something like this...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Here is another new product. Its an inline diffuser, used for either the input side of a canister filter. Or for the outflow side of the canister filter. These are heavy duty diffusers that you wont brake Will fit tubing from 12mm-17+mm


----------



## Lance Uppercut

Is that an Ista diffuser in the pic above?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I have had a few folks ask about solenoids for the nano co2 systems. Im currently working on a new design for these guys so hopefully I will have something ready by next month. One thing I really need to decide on is to have work inline, or attached to the regulator itself.

Im not sure how well a nano system like this would fair with a solenoid attached to the regulator. More and more I think inline would be the way to go. This way anybody could use them for any system.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hey folks. We are back from our brief trip and have updated the site with a number of new products. Have a look around and see whats new. 

There will be lots more coming in the coming weeks..

Thanks,
Orlando


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Very cool new products!!

How does the new CO2 indicator work?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Its actually one of the coolest Nano sized drop checkers you will ever see. It has a completely white background. Extremely simple to fill. Best of all is the way it is positioned in the tank. I will get video in the next day or 2 for you folks.

It does come with pH reagent, but does not come with 4dkh, that will need to be purchased in order for it to work. Or maybe I will just piece a kit together


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Its actually one of the coolest Nano sized drop checkers you will ever see. It has a completely white background. Extremely simple to fill. Best of all is the way it is positioned in the tank. I will get video in the next day or 2 for you folks.
> 
> It does come with pH reagent, but does not come with 4dkh, that will need to be purchased in order for it to work. Or maybe I will just piece a kit together


If you make a video and put together a kit, I'll buy it


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The best I could do for now.. The background is completely white so there is no guess work involved





































My friends client tank.. Outdoors..


----------



## chad320

Can those nano DCs be rigged with a magnet to secure them to the glass like azoos heater magnet?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im not sure. These dc's have a very small footprint, but a large bulb so its hard to say.


----------



## chad320

I dont use a DC because im scared of the solution getting into the water. Will it hurt anything if it does? I ask because I couldnt count the time ive seen my suctioned heater floating in the morning like a dead...well you get the picture. Do any of your DCs take a magnet? Thanks O!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

No magnets. I have yet to see any of our DC's float away. Think of it this way. When was the last time you read where somebody's DC killed there fish? Heaters heat up suction cups and do a number on them. Thus,not lasting. 

EPMD cups last a long time..


----------



## chad320

Youll be seeing an order from me in the next few weeks then. Thanks. P.S. got my new splitter hooked up and running and its awesome. Love it! Thanks again!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

A couple of hours later.........


----------



## Quesenek

Just ordered my Co2 equipment earlier and I've never felt better about spending $300+. Excellent customer service Orlando called to explain about what I ordered. Grade A+ customer service.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

It was great talking to you today Quesenek  Thank you for the kind words.

-O


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The complete kits are almost ready. These kits will come with everything you need to get started. Tank,substrate,co2 kit,filter,light and heat.


----------



## PinoyBoy

Nice. An Actual kit that doesn't include useless items. 

What filter/light/heat are you gonna include?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will work up a complete list in detail with photos later this week... It will be a nice plug and play out of the box system.

Regards,
O


----------



## hydrophyte

That's a great idea Orlando.


----------



## MONARK

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I will work up a complete list in detail with photos later this week... It will be a nice plug and play out of the box system.
> 
> Regards,
> O



+++++++++ GREAT IDEA ++++++++

This should save a lot of time to new people getting into the hobby, or could work as a great gift also. roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks folks Im hoping it will take well for people just getting started. 

-Orlando


----------



## Makoto

Any ETA on Nano Drop Checker.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Hard to say at this time. We have a few new things lined up that "may" take there place 

We do however have a new Drop Checker that has been doing extremely well. Its by far the most versatile for any size tank. Its just as small as our smallest nano dc only easier to render color.


----------



## NJAquaBarren

What about stands for your tanks Orlando? Any news on that front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CL

I'm still curious as to what the stand that you were talking about a while back looks like


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

NJAquaBarren said:


> What about stands for your tanks Orlando? Any news on that front?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No new news, yet


----------



## deleted_user_7

Any update on the clear aquariums?


----------



## VadimShevchuk

how are the kits coming along?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

justlikeapill said:


> Any update on the clear aquariums?



They are coming along nicely Due in around September.




VadimShevchuk said:


> how are the kits coming along?


 Almost done! The LED light is in prototype phase now and just needs to be tweaked a little. Its all billet aluminum right now so its a little rough around the edges... But it's extremely slick and should pair very well.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## deleted_user_7

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> They are coming along nicely Due in around September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost done! The LED light is in prototype phase now and just needs to be tweaked a little. Its all billet aluminum right now so its a little rough around the edges... But it's extremely slick and should pair very well.
> 
> Regards,
> Orlando



Will they have less silicone than your current line of aquariums has, and will they still be priced cheaper than the ADA equivalents? 

I may have to alter my Christmas list to give Santa a notice


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Indeed!


----------



## CL

September! Awesome! Do you think you'll have any four footers?


----------



## deleted_user_7

Could you maybe give us a pic of the seems? It looks great but it's hard to see. 

Sorry, I'm just super excited and can't wait until they come out. It would be a great second tank for me.. Here come the credit card bills


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have some new things popping up next week So keep your eyes open for updates on the site.


----------



## Diegosaenz

Hey, when are you getting a re supply of nano lily pipes? I send an e-mail but I never got a response.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have a whole new development in our glassware department that is coming to close very soon There will be a whole new line of glass pipes for filters very soon. 

We also have liquid plant food and tablets on the line up as well Stay tuned!

-O


----------



## Diegosaenz

Alrighty then, ill be waiting


----------



## Armonious

Waiting on that clear tank line. When in September do you expect to have it ready for release?

Might have something to add to my christmas list here.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

11% Iron Chelate DTPA is now available  
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/iron-chelate.html


----------



## csmith

You guys have been out of drop checkers for a while. I just bought some from HK because it's been over a month. Any chance of getting those in stock?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

csmith said:


> You guys have been out of drop checkers for a while. I just bought some from HK because it's been over a month. Any chance of getting those in stock?


 See post 773


----------



## csmith

Aha. Drop checkers, glassware. 2+2. Yep, I'm a dope.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Its going to be nice when we have everything all done Thanks csmith for your post. If there is anything else I can do let me know. 

-O


----------



## mike2lane

Will you have any of the "Dimension: 91cm x 21cm x 24cm (36 x 8.3 x 9.4in)" or similar clear aquariums in the new releases, which are expected soon?


----------



## koop

Are you expecting Cal Aqua nano drop checkers anytime soon?


----------



## CL

koop said:


> Are you expecting Cal Aqua nano drop checkers anytime soon?





Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> See post 773


.


----------



## gordonrichards

Any chance you'll be having another sale on the bagged substrate? Are there any coupon codes available to members?


----------



## volatile

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> We have some new things popping up next week So keep your eyes open for updates on the site.


I'm looking at the site right now and I don't notice any new updates? Was something added? 

Also, do you have more info about the pipes such as if they are comparable to the Do!Aqua Poppy outflows? I was about to buy one, but saw your announcement about glassware and "next week" and decided to hold off.


----------



## Padraigh

volatile said:


> ...saw your announcement about glassware and "next week" and decided to hold off.


Same.

I assume Glassware includes the Cal Aqua Glass Drop Checkers? Or is it pipes and stuff?


----------



## deleted_user_6

Are these tanks coming out soon? I am chomping at the bit here :biggrin:
I am in the market for a shrimp home, but I don't want to buy anything and have you release your super awesome tanks the next week.


----------



## deleted_user_7

I saw that borneowild makes their own brand of lily pipes. Saw it on some Singaporean website.... Maybe he will start carrying those.


----------



## Dave-H

I've been emailing with Orlando about buying a complete CO2 kit, and I can attest to the fact that he's really helpful and friendly! I'm reaching for my wallet.......


----------



## volatile

justlikeapill said:


> I saw that borneowild makes their own brand of lily pipes. Saw it on some Singaporean website.... Maybe he will start carrying those.


I just google searched and found this. Seems like borneowild has a lot of products.


----------



## Heartnet

volatile said:


> I just google searched and found this. Seems like borneowild has a lot of products.


Those metal intake grill pipes would look awesome, yet convenient at the same time, in an all shrimp tank. No more ugly sponges. 

Any chance you'd be carrying those anytime Orlando?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sorry for the late reply folks! We have been extremely busy working on a umber of new things. GLA is the official US Distributor of Borneo Wild products in the US and Canada. *The new BW-USA site is under construction* 

Most of the product is still in production and will soon be readily available at GLA and other brick and mortar shops. As with anything coming from the other side of the planet it takes time. When the exact ETA is known I will update So stay tuned!

-O


PS. Folks have been asking a million questions regarding this Drop checker and how it looks in a tank. 
Its footprint is the smallest you will find anywhere, but the eye is larger than anything you will see. 
Its visible from across the room with no problem.

New Drop Checker!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I was able to get a quick mobile phone snap of our crystal glass tank samples. When you see these with the right lighting they look acrylic


----------



## !shadow!

ooo sounds tempting . as always l'm a big fan of the tanks offered by your site orlando. Definately looking to purchase some in the near future. thanks again for the updates we really do appreciate them! sweet(888 posts)


----------



## CL

Delicious.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Cell phone pic of cube Sorry


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

These tanks with cabinets should be ready by late November


----------



## RipariumGuy

Those looks so cool! I want one...


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They turn key systems will include all of the following. 

1. Crystal Tank
2. Cabinet
3. Soil substrate
4. Canister Filter
5. Co2 System
6. Drop Checker
7. T5, PC or LED light depending on tank size...

Almost done, just a few more weeks.


----------



## !shadow!

another thing to look forward to for x-mas


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Not a very good photo of sample cabinet...


----------



## !shadow!

That's one sexy stand,is that for a 30c?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We will have several sizes for the full line of tanks


----------



## !shadow!

l think l found my new stand  do you have more pictures of the stand/colors?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I dont have any other pics yet. The stands are still in route on a boat But rest assured, I will have many,many pictures in a few weeks.


----------



## !shadow!

sounds good thanks for updating us


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Its my pleasure. I will update the thread as this comes to light.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

For folks looking to make DIY Tropica Master Grow Micro Nutreint, GLA will be providing Miller Microplex and Manganese in super fine dry powder form. Here is the recipe to make your own DIY Tropica Master Grow provided by Carlo.




wet said:


> I am also a Tropica Master Grow and Miller's MicroPlex fan. I approached this problem in looking at the major micronutrients (Fe and Mn) then using CSM+B and MnSO4 to clone Tropica (the best micronutrient mix I've ever used).
> 
> 
> 500mL opaque container
> 3063mg Plantex CSM+B (~ 3/4 tsp)
> 438mg MnSO4.H2O (~ 1/16 tsp)
> 1500mg FeDTPA 10% (~3/8 tsp)
> Fill the rest with DI water. Leave some space for some acid or glutaraldehyde if you want
> Shake it up!
> 
> Makes:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Good Sh...    Tropica Master Grow
> Fe	 	   0.07%	0.07%
> Mn 		   0.04%	0.04%
> B 		   0.007%	0.004%
> Cu 		   0.0005%	0.006%
> Mo 		   0.0003%	0.002%
> Zn 		   0.002%	0.002%


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The shipment of new tanks,cabinets and soil arrive mid December a couple weeks later than I thought but it will be well worth the wait. Also due in any day now, Shrimp Food and minerals.. I will update this thread with the shrimp product early in the week.


----------



## fitness2go

After going back and forth with some basic questions, I ordered some things on Friday evening from Seattle (3 hours later in Florida) and my stuff was just delivered this Monday morning...impressive! Everything was very nicely packaged and accounted for. Needless to say, I am really looking forward to those turn key systems with confidence.


----------



## bigstick120

What size tanks are you expecting?


----------



## TLE041

Any idea when you'll get more stock of the Cal Aqua Fluxus Nano set?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

bigstick120 said:


> What size tanks are you expecting?


We will have the entire size run we currently have plus a few newer sizes, all in the clear finish. Anything in particular your looking for or need built?




TLE041 said:


> Any idea when you'll get more stock of the Cal Aqua Fluxus Nano set?



Not any time soon. We have a new line of glass in the works.


-O!


----------



## TLE041

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Not any time soon. We have a new line of glass in the works.


Do you have an ETA? I'm trying to decide which to purchase in the next two weeks.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Its yet to be announced. This thread will be updated when all red tape is clear


----------



## bigstick120

Looking for a 30" length, and just curious what new sizes you may be carrying.


----------



## TLE041

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Its yet to be announced. This thread will be updated when all red tape is clear


Do you plan on carrying any lily pipes around the 10mm size?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

TLE041 said:


> Do you plan on carrying any lily pipes around the 10mm size?


 Yes we will


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Shrimp food is starting to roll in. These are 33g packs for around $12.99


----------



## plantbrain

Orlando, consider this as well:

http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/no-planaria/

Palm Betel extract, works well also.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thanks Tom, I have sent in our contact info. Hope to see it soon


----------



## TLE041

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Yes we will


Awesome! I can't wait. As soon as you take orders I'll be your first customer in line. Please hurry!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will update the thread as soon as they are ready.

-O


----------



## !shadow!

awesome, more shrimp stuff, gla seems to be reading my mind in terms of what l want  keep it up.


----------



## Heartnet

plantbrain said:


> Orlando, consider this as well:
> 
> http://www.blue-tiger-shrimp.com/blog/no-planaria/
> 
> Palm Betel extract, works well also.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


I would definitely get some of that if you guys had it in stock.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I posted a video on APE from Youtube.
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....-updates/3355-azoo-shrimp-food.html#post13313


----------



## bsmith

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I posted a video on APE from Youtube.
> http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....-updates/3355-azoo-shrimp-food.html#post13313


After seeing that video I dont think anyone should worry about overstocking their tanks with shrimp!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Water changes,water changes


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Site has been updated with the Azoo Crystal Red shrimp food line. Bio Ball is completely sold out!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Here is a closer look into the Waterplant co2 diffuser. Folks have been emailing me regarding these diffusers so I though I would post up a blown up view of there new high tech super pore ceramic disc and how they work.






































The ceramic disc that is being used here is extremely dense and produces an extremely fine mist. The ceramic is not as white as what you would find with traditional ceramic diffusers, almost a pink/tan color. 

The nice thing about this ceramic is its always consistent from one diffuser to another. Unlike our Japanese made models which can very slightly in mist patterns. As you can also see, these ceramic diffusers are extremely easy to clean, inside and out.


----------



## AaronT

Can spare ceramic discs be purchased for the waterplant diffusers? It would be nice to just have spare discs on hand so there's no downtime while one is being cleaned.


----------



## plantbrain

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Water changes,water changes


Ooo, how dare you waste water

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Site has been updated with the Azoo Crystal Red shrimp food line. Bio Ball is completely sold out!


You might also stock No Planaria:icon_idea

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## plantbrain

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> The ceramic disc that is being used here is extremely dense and produces an extremely fine mist. The ceramic is not as white as what you would find with traditional ceramic diffusers, almost a pink/tan color.
> 
> The nice thing about this ceramic is its always consistent from one diffuser to another. Unlike our Japanese made models which can very slightly in mist patterns. As you can also see, these ceramic diffusers are extremely easy to clean, inside and out.


Consistency is a key issue with most of them.
I have one good one I kept, the Rhinox varied a lot.........the ADA where better, but still varied.

I like that these are not glass(which break, PITA to get the CO2 hose onto etc).

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

plantbrain said:


> You might also stock No Planaria:icon_idea
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


 Im working on that. Its the "Not for Human Consumption" that I need the nice custom folks to understand


----------



## msnikkistar

green leaf aquariums said:


> im working on that. Its the "not for human consumption" that i need the nice custom folks to understand



lololol


----------



## EntoCraig

Would someone mind telling me more about the Forum on GLA? Is it just for people who own GLA products or is it a general forum kinda like this one?


----------



## jeepn4x4

EntoCraig said:


> Would someone mind telling me more about the Forum on GLA? Is it just for people who own GLA products or is it a general forum kinda like this one?


It is a public forum like TPT. Here is a link to the forum on GLA. http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/


----------



## Julii Cory

I would say it isn't exclusively for people who own GLA products. I subscribe to it, but I don't own GLA products. I have shopped GLA for CO2 tubing, CO2 seals, CalAqua bubble counter, drop checker and other small things.

I can say that I have received great advise from their forum, but I am not that active as I am at TPT. It's just another forum where I can go for information, but I also belong to other forums as well. Just another great source of information and knowledge and great people ready to lend a hand.

E


----------



## EntoCraig

Thanks folks. I'll poke a round for a few days and check it out.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The shipment of Wood has come in!!! These pieces are just unbelievable I will get pics up soon!


----------



## plantbrain

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Im working on that. Its the "Not for Human Consumption" that I need the nice custom folks to understand


You know it's betel palm nut extract right?
They use it as a medicine in many Asian countries.

That's more or less why they are squirrley about it.

I did a 2 max dose on some low grade CRS without issues, they do not seem to like it, but 100% survival and it's just a temp treatment for 3 days.

Treated another tank inside with fish then. No issues.
You get a fair amount of it also, maybe enough to treat 1000 gal or so.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Thats good to know Tom, I did see the mention of Betel Palm Extract so Im wondering if I can source this in another route(DIY?)


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums




----------



## plantbrain

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Thats good to know Tom, I did see the mention of Betel Palm Extract so Im wondering if I can source this in another route(DIY?)


I would say so, their prices where reasonable however.

Not sure if it's a worthwhile idea, but perhaps.

This is where the wood is from:


















Well, nearby, takes some hiking to get there.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## CL

I just love that picture, Orlando. It really does remind me of an awesome bonsai garden, and Tom, that place is beautiful.


----------



## TheFishJunky

And where exactly is The Swamp?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Those are the pictures I needed Tom thanks..


----------



## !shadow!

massive iwagumi


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Those are some extremely nice photos Tom. I would love to hike there soon.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

AaronT said:


> Can spare ceramic discs be purchased for the waterplant diffusers? It would be nice to just have spare discs on hand so there's no downtime while one is being cleaned.


 Yes we will have them 



plantbrain said:


> Consistency is a key issue with most of them.
> I have one good one I kept, the Rhinox varied a lot.........the ADA where better, but still varied.
> 
> I like that these are not glass(which break, PITA to get the CO2 hose onto etc).
> 
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


 The glass diffusers are "nice looking" but as mentioned the ceramic can be inconsistent. We do have some new glassware with higher grade ceramic that runs at a slightly higher working pressure. 

The Waterplant diffusers are hands down much better overall with a high tech ceramic plate that emits more of a smokey mist rather than bubbles.

I will get some video for folks. The mist is nothing like we have seen from anything else out there.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Manzanita GLA Style..*

We spent all day tagging and ID'ing driftwood today. I wanted to toss my first photo up to you guys before we load them on the site. These pieces are prized works of natural art. Most of them I just want to keep in my home and yard somewhere but I cant, so here you go with a sample photo.


----------



## !shadow!

now that is nice, l can see myself already tempted to attach some sort of nice moss to it


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

This is only one of many pieces, wait until tomorrows photos go live


----------



## !shadow!

oh how dare you temp us with your curly wood


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Tomorrow will be the big day, many many pieces will be up. The photos on the site will be of the exact piece you get.


----------



## accordztech

If I bought a "choice regulator" from you with a single neddle valve and bubble counter, can you add another one to supply 2 tanks?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

accordztech said:


> If I bought a "choice regulator" from you with a single neddle valve and bubble counter, can you add another one to supply 2 tanks?


 If you "click" on the regulator (Choice) you will notice towards the bottom you have a choice of additions, so yes it is indeed possible.


----------



## accordztech

Oh im sorrie, I purchased it already in like april. Wondering if It can be added


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Oh! Sure no problem. Send it back and we can suit you up no problem.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I never thought this day would come, but it has.. Long gone are the days of fragile glass diffusers that will either brake, or be inconsistent from one to another.

At Green Leaf Aquariums we will be the first in all the USA to offer these new style of high pressure co2 mist makers. Product will arrive in 3-7 days to GLA so stay tuned.
*
If your not a fan of mist/smokey fog then these are not for you! These are the Atomic Co2 Fog machines*

-O

*
PS!
GLA now has the driftwood page up!*
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-driftwood.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will be picking up the diffuser cargo next week at the airport along with my HD video camera so folks can see what these new diffusers can do... Simply amazing folks.

-O


----------



## TheFishJunky

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I never thought this day would come, but it has.. Long gone are the days of fragile glass diffusers that will either brake, or be inconsistent from one to another.
> 
> At Green Leaf Aquariums we will be the first in all the USA to offer these new style of high pressure co2 mist makers. Product will arrive in 3-7 days to GLA so stay tuned.
> *
> If your not a fan of mist/smokey fog then these are not for you! These are the Atomic Co2 Fog machines*
> 
> -O
> 
> *
> PS!
> GLA now has the driftwood page up!*
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-driftwood.html


I have no idea what that means but it sounds really cool:hihi: 
The driftwood pieces are awesome as well!


----------



## Jeff5614

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> I never thought this day would come, but it has.. Long gone are the days of fragile glass diffusers that will either brake, or be inconsistent from one to another.
> 
> At Green Leaf Aquariums we will be the first in all the USA to offer these new style of high pressure co2 mist makers. Product will arrive in 3-7 days to GLA so stay tuned.
> *
> If your not a fan of mist/smokey fog then these are not for you! These are the Atomic Co2 Fog machines*
> 
> -O
> 
> *
> PS!
> GLA now has the driftwood page up!*
> http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-driftwood.html



Are they anything like the Archaea diffusers that AFA is selling?
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/121248-archaea-super-co2-diffuser.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Jeff5614 said:


> Are they anything like the Archaea diffusers that AFA is selling?
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/121248-archaea-super-co2-diffuser.html


 Sort of, only we will have 5 sizes and 2 inline versions and a little different look. These things are just amazing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The Diffuser cargo has arrived. We installed a few of each on various tanks. We will get the HD video up tonight I hope. 

As I see it, there is nothing better. Glass Diffusers are a thing of the past for Green Leaf Aquariums as soon as old stock has sold out. There is just no reason to provide something of lesser quality and caliber. 

These Atomic Diffusers provide equivalent mist compared to Mazzei injectors if not better. Again, if you dont like co2 mist in your tank certainly do not consider these.

These are equivalent to snow blowers for co2 as far as Im concerned. Just amazing..

-O


----------



## Indignation

New diffusers sound awesome Orlando.
Any update on when the new tanks will be available?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Indignation said:


> New diffusers sound awesome Orlando.
> Any update on when the new tanks will be available?


These are without any doubt in my mind the best. I cant wait for folks to see the HD video. 

Tanks are due this week Then I need to do some photo work so there will be delay there as well.

-O


----------



## chad320

Orlando, When you post the video please post specifics as well. Like GPH they can handle, before or after pump, before or after filter, seperate line, etc. You've got my attention AGAIN.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

GPH is not an issue here so this will have no affect due to the high pressure these require to operate. They can handle what ever filter you toss them on. Canister filter we use provide little to know pressure. Inline versions are used on the outflow. Very simple not much different than the Waterplant model, just a million times better. 

If you dont mind mist in your tank, then look no further. This is it.


----------



## chad320

Mist in the tank. The only way IMO.roud:


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Im with you on this, believe me.


There are a few shots of "in tank" and "Inline" models that did not make the photo. But you get the idea here.


----------



## chad320

What are the barb sizes? Kinda looks like you dont need a bubble counter as well?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You still need a bubble counter. I need to get a photo of the new one as well, it is probably the nicest acrylic bubble counter I have see. Its extremely heavy duty. 

The bar sizes will fit anything on a canister except 1". Im trying to get this done as we speak though. 

The tank started pearling within minutes of the install.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I think I counted 5 different "in tank" sizes and only 3 inline sizes. The 1" model is currently in the works for folks with the larger DIY plumbing or large canisters


----------



## mulm

What PSI is recommended for these?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

You need minimum of 30psi working pressure. Im staying late at GLA to get the videos up as we speak.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I was able to get one HD video up of the inline model at 1-2 BPS with 30PSI working pressure. These things are amazing.

Run over and check it out!
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....quariums-new-innovations-co2-3.html#post13784


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Sorry folks I could not get the video up of the in tank model today, there was not enough time in the day. I will do my best to get it tomorrow for sure 
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....een-leaf-aquariums-new-innovations-co2-3.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

The New Atomic Co2 Diffusers are up on the site. You can also read about them on this Blog post, http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/


----------



## pandapr

Just ordered a 55mm diffuser !!!


----------



## oldpunk78

i just ordered the in-line version. if orlando says he's doing away with ceramics, there must be a good reason. i have been wondering though, is there a difference between the gla atomizers and the ones that look just like these on ebay?


----------



## Momotaro

How are those inline diffusers any different than the ones offered up for sale a short while ago? The ones everyone seemed to have big problems with.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/90992-new-inline-diffuser-market.html

Seem identical to me.

The Atomic diffusers seem very similar to the new Archaea diffusers offered by Aqua Forest. Same need for high psi, very similar design. AF is a bit less expensive though.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Momotaro said:


> How are those inline diffusers any different than the ones offered up for sale a short while ago? The ones everyone seemed to have big problems with.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/90992-new-inline-diffuser-market.html
> 
> Seem identical to me.
> 
> The Atomic diffusers seem very similar to the new Archaea diffusers offered by Aqua Forest. Same need for high psi, very similar design. AF is a bit less expensive though.


 They are different in the fact that the ceramic membrane that we use is the exact same ones used on our line of "In Tank" models. High density ceramic in all of these models. Unlike your Ebay models. The pressure vessel is the same because its cheaper to use existing parts versus have molds made up and have to spend more $$ to produce.

All of these diffusers are Atomic Diffusers, not just the inline model. All of them use our high density ceramic, thus high pressure is needed. 
Very similar to Aquaforest, only with many more options available to the user. These diffusers are not to be confused with anything else on the market. 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## brohawk

I hope then that they're made w/ a more durable plastic than the ebay versions, since most of us who experienced failures saw hairline cracks/leaks in the plastic, especially if the ceramic requires higher psi.


----------



## Momotaro

> These diffusers are not to be confused with anything else on the market.


You can try and say that, but when I look at the model introduced in the thread I linked to and I look at the inline model you have listed I see the same exact thing. So, yes, it can be confused with other items on the market.

Read the link again, the issue was not with the ceramics, but with the plastic housing. CO2 can make some plastics brittle and cause them to break. The ceramic can change, but if it is the same plastic, then people will eventually have the same issue. Add the higher psi to the equation and the potential for failure is too great for me to take a flyer on one of these. I love trying new CO2 gear (believe me I have gone through almost all of them) but I think these are a skip until proven over time. 

Sticking with Boyu.

They are neat diffusers, no doubt, but I can't get behind the super exclusivity concept. Particularly with the inline model.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Like I said many times already, the inline models are not the same as anything else out on the market. We have had 6 in use from our preliminary batch after production and have had no problems. I wont have to read the link again because the product is not ours and is not produced for us at any level so I cant comment. We did not spend time and money on that development, only ours. 

If you dont like Inline products, dont buy them, thats why we have a full range of in tank models to choose from. Something for everybody. 

Green Leaf Aquariums is the first in the US to offer a full range of high pressure co2 diffusers that are exclusive to Green Leaf Aquariums.


----------



## Momotaro

I like inline diffusers very much, just need to see the one you are offering withstand the test of time. Thats all.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will keep the thread posted if anybody sends any negative feedback. We have sold quite a few already. I did jack 4 of them up to 60psi for the last few weeks because we are also working on a 1" and 2" model for inline use. The problem with these is when the ceramic gets to 1" and 2" the price is just ridiculously high for some reason. 

This type of ceramic gets expensive the larger in diameter you go. But the molds are already made so you can make them out of what ever you want, there was even an option for a full enclosure vs a window effect. Im not sure how that would benefit, but its worth looking into I guess.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK

Would the in-tank version support Tygon tubing? I have the 3/16" ID-5/16" OD version which thicker than most tubing used.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

More than likely no. The ABS tube grip needs to be able to grip tight. 1/8"OD is the max.


----------



## UDGags

> This type of ceramic gets expensive the larger in diameter you go.


From the picture the ceramic looks dark. Is it a porous silicon carbide?

I would think an aluminum oxide used as the material would be cheaper. That stuff is $0.25/lb and is fairly cheap to manufacture.


----------



## hbosman

What is the reason for the in tank versions being sized in increments of 5 millimeters? I would have assumed three lengths would have been sufficient.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Folks have various size tanks so we wanted to offer sizes that would not distract from the look of the aquarium. Better to have more options, than less.


----------



## AaronT

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Folks have various size tanks so we wanted to offer sizes that would not distract from the look of the aquarium. Better to have more options, than less.


Do you have recommendations for tank sizes? I.E. Which size tank would you use a 45 mm diffuser on, etc.


----------



## !shadow!

AaronT said:


> Do you have recommendations for tank sizes? I.E. Which size tank would you use a 45 mm diffuser on, etc.


+1 i'm curious to know the recommended tank sizes for each diffuser if it's not too much to ask for. Dunno if it's hard to gauge due to the different factors that play a role.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I will get the sizes up tonight for folks. I did make new short video of the new "in tank" model. *Check this out!*
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....-atomic-co2-diffuser-tank-model-hd-video.html

And
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/


----------



## jczernia

Do you sell the Co2 tubing needed for the diffuser ?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yes we do. The co2 tubing you see on our site is pressure rated and works perfectly well in combination with these. You can see the tubing and diffuser in this video.

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-blog/


----------



## oldpunk78

orlando, i couldn't help but notice that we haven't seen all of these wonderful tanks you have set up at gla(i guess that's where they're at - lol). there needs to be a gla journal of some sort put together so we can see all of the beautiful tanks! i know you like taking pictures


----------



## !shadow!

haha why didn't l ever think of that. l agree with oldpunk . Someone's being a little too secretive..


----------



## ChineseSnooker

Did you discontinue your other glass diffusers? Similar to this one - http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/co2-diffuser-1000-nano.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

!shadow! said:


> haha why didn't l ever think of that. l agree with oldpunk . Someone's being a little too secretive..


Feel free to stop on by anytime! Take all the pics you like I hate taking video and photo due to my lack of skill. Takes me half a day to get a simple 5 minute video up. Not enough time in the day for that. 





ChineseSnooker said:


> Did you discontinue your other glass diffusers? Similar to this one - http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/co2-diffuser-1000-nano.html


 Yes we are. We just see no reason to offer these anymore with the newer diffusers available now. The DIY co2 folks will still be looking for these and we may keep a few nano glass models in stock.


----------



## ChineseSnooker

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Yes we are. We just see no reason to offer these anymore with the newer diffusers available now. The DIY co2 folks will still be looking for these and we may keep a few nano glass models in stock.


That's too bad, I rather enjoyed the look of them.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They do look pretty, but we are trying to focus more on function and efficiency. Having the ability to save folks 40-50% of there co2 usage is huge. Efficiency and mist is what we are going for.


----------



## accordztech

I asked you about a Dual manifold purchase for my choice regulator that I already have with 1 manifold. I tried last night to hook up a home depot valve to the output of it and used a t-splitter to 2 tanks. It didnt work out, when one tank would have flow the other didnt, and vice versa. 

I tried to increase the pressure but there wasnt enough pressure to build.

So I may have to send my regulator back or maybe order a dual manifold from you (Id hate to spend the money but I see no other way). Can you give me some prices?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Accordztech~

I kinda understand what your saying. Sounds like you need a real manifold, just shoot me an email using our contact form on the site. Im sure I can decipher what it is your needing exactly. 

With all this said, our cargo is due to be in our hands next Friday'ish. After spending a few days closing a deal with our manufacturer we will be providing better quality tanks and cabinets for less $$. These dealings save us money by not having to import and carry the burden if importing large shipments any longer. With the way the economy is going it was our best decision. When we save money, so do you 

Here is a cell phone shot of the new Extra clear tank with stand. Bad cell phone quality.


----------



## VadimShevchuk

GLA tanks are starting to look really nice, especially since ada raised their prices by 20% =D


----------



## !shadow!

VadimShevchuk said:


> GLA tanks are starting to look really nice, especially since ada raised their prices by 20% =D


+1 that's the main reason l want to buy more. That stand is really growing on me


----------



## sp33drhno

Will any of your new tanks have dimensions similar to the ADA 45 and 60-F?


----------



## !shadow!

the 91-b at gla is very nice and very similar to the 45-f. l only wish it was in stock . maybe i'll wait and see if it comes in a newer version of what orlando was talking about in the previous post.


----------



## OverStocked

Give him a week. He has a few containers in their way!

Sent from my DINC


----------



## jczernia

I hope that the containers will have what I am waiting for waterPlant CO2 Indiator (ISTA) and AZOO MAX BIO Ball


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Happy Holidays everyone!!! *

Our shipment will arrive late next week, or the following Monday. It will be loaded up, the largest shipment we have ever received.

We hope you and your family have a blessed holiday full of peace and happiness. 

Oh! Happy New Year as well!!!!

Regards,
Orlando


ps.

What say you folks to an HOB with UV built in?


----------



## TLE041

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> What say you folks to an HOB with UV built in?


A built-in heater would be more convenient. I can live without UV.


----------



## jczernia

Orlando
What is the price on this filter and what size tank will it work on??


----------



## !shadow!

finally someone thinks outside the box. UV is nice just in case of green water or pathogens in the tank.


----------



## Francis Xavier

VadimShevchuk said:


> GLA tanks are starting to look really nice, especially since ada raised their prices by 20% =D


Just for the record - prices aren't increasing by 20%. 

Sorry Orlando for posting in your thread on ADA related things! The cabinets are looking cool.


----------



## jczernia

!shadow, that is what I was thinking if the price is wright why not have in case I need it and you get two in one.


----------



## !shadow!

l think people are willing to pay the price if it's convenient for them. For example l bought a g3 for the convenience of changing out the filter, tempetarure,conductivity,flow readings it's just a multi tasking filter. l think orlando is going off into a good direction. l think it would be awesome to offer both the filter with uv and a seperate one with a heater or maybe both built into 1 for the people who want more.


----------



## Lance Uppercut

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Here is a cell phone shot of the new Extra clear tank with stand. Bad cell phone quality.


What kind of wood are the stands made out of?

Are they finished?/do they come in different finishes?


----------



## -kenny-

any nano lily pipes come in?


----------



## !shadow!

Any plans for a 120p Extra clear tank?


----------



## ChineseSnooker

With your bubble counter http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-bubble-counters/glass-bubble-counter.html I can't see how I'm going to get the Rex Grigg co2 tubing to fit. The tubing ID is similar to the glass' OD.

Is this normal? Do I need to heat the tubing? I'm hoping I don't have to order new tubing.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

ChineseSnooker said:


> With your bubble counter http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-bubble-counters/glass-bubble-counter.html I can't see how I'm going to get the Rex Grigg co2 tubing to fit. The tubing ID is similar to the glass' OD.
> 
> Is this normal? Do I need to heat the tubing? I'm hoping I don't have to order new tubing.



To work co2 tubing a little easier, just soak it under hot water, then you will see its much more malleable and easier to slip over and onto fittings. 

On with the show:thumbsup:

I would also like to introduce our new line of Atomic co2 equipment. 

This is our new Atomic Paintball co2 kit. Everything you need in one box except the cylinder. This regulator is special designed for use with Atomic co2 diffusers and bubble counters. We will also be offering a solenoid option for inline use. The needle valve is super precise and has a nice speed-fit fitting for easy installation. 











Now, this is our new Nano co2 kit with 98g disposable cartridges. This system can also incorporate a solenoid, where other disposable systems such as the Ista or Waterplant co2 kit can not due to the high working pressure. 
This regulator has a preset mechanism that holds steady from start to finish.
The cylinder base is amazing, at a hefty 2.5lbs alone its designed to anchor the cylinder in position net to your nano tank, also very appealing to gander at. The base was machined from a solid block of alloy to insure excellence in balance. 

Take a look!

Should you have any questions for us please feel free to email us.


----------



## Centromochlus

How much do the 98G disposable cartridges cost? I don't see them listed on your website yet.
And how long do they typically last, say on a 5G tank?


----------



## oldpunk78

AzFishKid said:


> How much do the 98G disposable cartridges cost? I don't see them listed on your website yet.
> And how long do they typically last, say on a 5G tank?


http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/co2-replacement-cartridges.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

How long one would last depends on your rate of off gassing. You should get a good 2 months+ if you run a low bubble count. Extremely low bubble counts are how these were designed when not using an electronic valve. 98g is the largest disposable cylinder you will find for this kit, a 5g tank would do well. 

Let me know if you have any questions at any time.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We also have a new line of Atomic+ diffuser's. These diffusers have built in check valves just after the tubing connection. 

*This is the 75mm with built in check valve*. 









Aquascaping tools


----------



## bsmith

I LOVE nice quality aquascaping tools!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

I hear you B!


----------



## Rainer

What sort of maintenance do your Atomic diffusers need?


----------



## Vancat2

I'm sure Orlando will answer, but I'll chime in: I've had to clean mine a few times (not much), I just took it offline and ran a brush through it and it was good to go! Definitely less cleaning than my old in-tank ceramic diffuser!


----------



## oldpunk78

Rainer said:


> What sort of maintenance do your Atomic diffusers need?


http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/co2/3623-cleaning-atomic-diffuser.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Cleaning would be the same as most ceramic diffusers. Soaking in a 50/50 mix of bleach and water works fine. We have developed a new cleaning agent that works even faster and is much more affective than bleach and water. We should have it ready by the end of next week.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

*Green Leaf Aquariums Plants*

Green Leaf Aquariums has been working on a rather large venture by providing fresh aquatic plants grown in our very own greenhouse. Our facility will be expanding in the weeks to come as we finish things up in preparation for the current list of available plants. Our plants will be grown and cared for on site so they will always be of the freshest and best quality. We do not import and ship out the next day like other plant sellers, this method usually results in a very stressed plant in turn a lesser quality plant. Our plants are cared for in a climate controlled environment and grown by us, Green Leaf Aquariums. 

With our vast knowledge for caring for aquatic plants we will be able to provide quality plants beyond any typical standard you are currently use too when ordering plants. Thanks in advance for checking us out PTF!










HC









Crypt Crispitula flowering


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

We have been experimenting with Macro's with our plants, along side with lighting and it seems it has promoted flowering amongst the crypts in the dead of winter. Hopefully by this weekend I can show more flower pics. Sorry about cell phone quality.


----------



## h4n

Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> Cleaning would be the same as most ceramic diffusers. Soaking in a 50/50 mix of bleach and water works fine. We have developed a new cleaning agent that works even faster and is much more affective than bleach and water. We should have it ready by the end of next week.


Is this ready yet?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

h4n said:


> Is this ready yet?


Yes it is, it will be loaded to the site tomorrow


----------



## h4n

Cool!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Indeed cool h4n


----------



## h4n

is it up?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

Yup, sure is!
http://greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/acidity-detergent-atomic-co2-diffusers.html


----------



## ClintonParsons

Is that NaClO based or a concentrated acid? If it's not NaClO based, what are the advantages over NaClO? 

Does it need any buffering if it's an acid? If it is NaClO based, do you need to use dechlorinator afterwords or anything?


----------



## prototyp3

I haven't been to your website in awhile, you've certainly expanded the lineup there! Love the plant section and unique photos, nice job. Are the photos indicative of typical size/portions?


----------



## Centromochlus

Any updates on those 8000k T5-HO bulbs?
Also, what happened to the plan of selling complete aquarium kits?


----------



## CL

prototyp3 said:


> I haven't been to your website in awhile, you've certainly expanded the lineup there! Love the plant section and unique photos, nice job. Are the photos indicative of typical size/portions?


Agreed! The site looks very nice Orlando! Great job!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

prototyp3 said:


> I haven't been to your website in awhile, you've certainly expanded the lineup there! Love the plant section and unique photos, nice job. Are the photos indicative of typical size/portions?


 Thanks, and yes that is the size you would get, actually larger being that we actually grow them and not just take orders from a box and ship right back out in a box Most are 2x as thick and large, plus most flowering.




AzFishKid said:


> Any updates on those 8000k T5-HO bulbs?
> Also, what happened to the plan of selling complete aquarium kits?


The 8K bulbs came out to be a little off by a few CM, so we had issues there. Hopefully this will be fixed soon.




CL said:


> Agreed! The site looks very nice Orlando! Great job!


 Thanks CL!!! Happy New Years to everybody, stay safe!!


----------



## h4n

Ohhhh 8k t5ho bulbs that's sounds interesting!!


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

They are pretty cool, but not that super cool. I found it hard to see a difference with my eye compared to a good 10k bulb.


----------



## !shadow!

Love the site orlando like others have stated. Very clean and the pics are nice as always. I'm glad you guys have expanded to plants now. Can't wait to make my next order.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

!shadow! said:


> Love the site orlando like others have stated. Very clean and the pics are nice as always. I'm glad you guys have expanded to plants now. Can't wait to make my next order.




Thank you Shadow!

On behalf of myself and everybody at Green Leaf Aquariums, Happy New Year!!!


----------



## h4n

Hey orlando,

I was looking to redo a 10g. Mainly shrimp tank only.

Was very interesting "Up substrate"
Do you have any better pictures of the Up aqua soil, shrimp sand mircro and regular? Also do they leech ammonia?

How much would I need for 10g 3-4" thick substrate with a few slops?


----------



## green_valley

Hello there, I have a question regarding dosing Ultimate GH Booster. If you could give me some suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated.

I have created a thread here:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/159996-pps-pro-gh-booster.html


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

green_valley said:


> Hello there, I have a question regarding dosing Ultimate GH Booster. If you could give me some suggestion, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I have created a thread here:
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fertilizers-water-parameters/159996-pps-pro-gh-booster.html


 Send me an email [email protected] 

Another cargo of soil has arrived!










Packed with bio available nutrients and humic goodness. There is no plant you cant grow with this new formula.


----------



## ChadRamsey

hey, i have been trying to get ahold of you in your section and via PM. I wanted to order a few things. 

Was trying here in hopes that you were subsrcibed to this thread.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums

ChadRamsey said:


> hey, i have been trying to get ahold of you in your section and via PM. I wanted to order a few things.
> 
> Was trying here in hopes that you were subsrcibed to this thread.


 The best way to get a hold of us is through our contact form/email via the website. As much as I would love to hang with the fine folks at PTF, my schedule is loaded. That, and my PM box does not except incoming PM's so email would be best. (scratch that! my PM box works!)

info "at" greenleafaquariums.com roud:


----------

